# Abzocke der Angelguides?!



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2020)

Na klar sollten Guidingunternehmen auch Gebühren zahlen, dafür das sie mit den Fischen, die von Vereinen, Pächtern, Gewässerbesitzern, oder der Allgemeinheit finanziert werden, ihre Geschäfte betreiben.
Und letztendlich zahlt diese Gebühr ja der jeweilige Kunde selbst, weil man sich dieses Geld bei ihm wieder holen wird!
Zudem bin ich mir sicher, dass die eine oder andere Fahrt sowieso am Finanzamt vorbei geht!
Ich bin übrigens für Guidings, weil es die Leute wohl tatsächlich an den Fisch bringt, aber das kostet halt.

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Januar 2020)

Verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, aber sowohl der Guide als auch der Gast haben doch eine reguläre Angelkarte bezahlt und dürfen nicht mehr entnehmen, als zugelassen ist. Wie jeder andere Angler eben auch. Wieso muss man sie dann anders behandeln? Das Argument, dass es schwarze Schafe gibt, finde ich nicht schlagkräftig. So bestrafst Du ja diejenigen, die es ordnungsgemäß anmelden.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> aber sowohl der Guide als auch der Gast haben doch eine reguläre Angelkarte bezahlt und dürfen nicht mehr entnehmen, als zugelassen ist.



Dies ist tatsächlich ein gutes Argument.
Jetzt das "Aber", die fangen ja auch in der Regel deutlich mehr, im Vergleich zum normalen (Ufer)Angler.
Technisch hochgerüstet, mit fetten Booten und sehr mobil.
Die Sache mit dem Entnehmen wird sich wohl die Waage halten, weil gerade die Guides ja fast nie Entnehmen, die wären ja auch blöd sich ihr Geschäftskapital zu mindern.
Wobei verangelte Fische, mit real entnomenen Fischen dann doch gleich zu setzen sind!
Beim Hecht wird dies wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall sein, sehr wohl aber bei Zander und Barsch.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Januar 2020)

ich sehe das anders weil sich Guides nicht immer unbedingt an die Vorschriften des Fischereirechts Inhaber halten ....jetzt nicht schreien persönlich erlebt und dann wird man noch angelogen ...nur ...noch kann ich meinen augen vertrauen....


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Januar 2020)

Ich halte weiter dagegen: Die Gäste der Guides buchen Übernachtungen, gehen in Restaurants, lassen Geld vor Ort. Guides kurbeln somit Tourismus UND den Angelkartenverkauf an und nützen dem Gewässerbetreiber somit doppelt. GEnau der bittet sie aber nun zusätzlich zur Kasse. Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Entnehmen wird sich wohl die Waage halten, weil gerade die Guides ja fast nie Entnehmen, die wären ja auch blöd sich ihr Geschäftskapital zu mindern.



So hatte ich auch erst überlegt und formuliert - aber dann kamen mir die Verhältnisse auf den Boddengewässern in den Sinn und habs gleich wieder gelöscht... 

Sicherlich ists nicht an allen Orten gleich bzw vergleichbar, aber letztendlich kommt es auf eine gewerbliche Nutzung einer Ressource raus - wo dann die "Mischkalkulierung" (ich nenn das der Einfachheit halber jetzt mal so) für den Besitzer /Betreiber nicht mehr passt. 

Sich dem dann zu verweigern ist dann schon nicht mehr ganz so einfach


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Gäste der Guides buchen Übernachtungen, gehen in Restaurants, lassen Geld vor Ort. Guides kurbeln somit Tourismus UND den Angelkartenverkauf an und nützen dem Gewässerbetreiber somit doppelt. GEnau der bittet sie aber nun zusätzlich zur Kasse. Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?



Stimmt auch wieder!
Du machst mich langsam ratlos?

Jürgen


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Januar 2020)

Ich finde das Thema auch schwierig, hat halt echt zwei Seiten. Als Gewässerbetreiber wollte ich auf jeden Fall wissen, wer das was treibt und ggf. eingreifen können. Durch eine Abgabe kann man ja ggf. auch aussieben und die Zahl der Guides verringern. Die Gefahr, dass dann umso mehr "Schwarzfahrer" unterwegs sind, steigt dann aber wieder.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> gehen in Restaurants, lassen Geld vor Ort.



Bei reinen Anglern eher nicht der Fall - die sind zum Angeln da, nicht zum shoppen. 
Von daher schleppen die meisten alles bis hin zum Toilettenpapier von daheim an und gehen höchstens mal in die Kneipe. 

Ich hatte mal ne Diskussion Abends nach ner Kutterfahrt in der Unterkunft von Willi Lüdkte- da ging es um Norwegenfahrer, die alles mögliche mitschleppen;

Lapidare Antwort von Willi- Das sind Angler, das machen die hier (Fehmarn) genauso - Angeln und Bechern, für den Rest haben se nichts übrig!


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei reinen Anglern eher nicht der Fall - die sind zum Angeln da, nicht zum shoppen.


Kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung so gar nicht bestätigen. Auf Rügen könnten die Wirte und Pensionen in einigen Orten ohne die Angler im Winter komplett schließen. Da macht die Anglerkundschaft nahe an 100 Prozent aus. Norwegen und Kutterfahrer mögen ein anderes Klientel sein. ABer auch die müssen ja irgendwo schlafen.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2020)

Obwohl ich normalerweise nur am Rhein und in NL guide, wird gelegentlich auch Anderes verlangt.
Da bin ich noch nie darauf gekommen IRGENDJEMAND zu fragen ob das gestattet sei.. .
Ich habe ne Lizenz, meine Gäste ebenfalls - so what?
Allerdings mache ich das auch nicht hauptberuflich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2020)

Hast schon irgendwie recht, Georg - ich habs verallgemeinender geschrieben als eigentlich beabsichtigt...


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

im eingangs geschilderten Fall geht es ja nicht um den Fischereiverband, der die Erlaubnisscheine ausstellt und das Fischereirecht bewirtschaftet, sondern um den Zweckverband. Der stellt die Infrastruktur. Da ist schon nachvollziehbar, dass der bei einer gewerblichen Nutzung auch finanziell was abhaben will.

Wenn die Fischereiberechtigten/Fischereiausübungsberechtigten auch wissen möchten, wer innerhalb ihres Fischereirechts da in welchem Umfang gewerblich tätig wird und ggf. auch nen Anteil an den Einnahmen wollen fände ich das auch durchaus angemessen.

Eine Angelerlaubnis berechtigt ja auch nicht unbedingt zur kommerziellen Nutzung.  Ich darf meine Fänge z.B. auch nur privat nutzen und nicht verkaufen.

In D ist beim Guiding da m.E. eh zu viel Wildwuchs. Da ist nichts geregelt und viele glauben am Gewässer machen zu können, was ihnen so einfällt.

Bei uns in der Gegend wurde m.W. mal an einem Gewässer ein Wallerseminar durchgeführt, ohne dass der Bewirtschafter was davon wusste.  Als dann ne Fischereikontrolle inklusive Köderkontrolle stattfand, gab es für Veranstalter und  Teilnehmer ein böses Erwachen.

In Nordamerika mit deutlich mehr Gewässerfläche pro Angler ist das Guiding  z.T. deutlich strenger geregelt als in D.   Da braucht man dann ne Prüfung um eine Guiding-Lizenz erwerben zu können, die sind dann oft pro Gewässer gedeckelt, ebenso die Anzahl der Rutentage pro Gewässerabschnitt, die der Guide im Voraus bezahlen muss. Auch für die Personenbeförderung muss man die nötigen Papiere und Sicherheitsvorkehrungen haben. 

An manchen Gewässern gilt auch "no-guiding".  Meine Lieblingsstrecke gehörte auch dazu.  Leider gilt da jetzt auch "canadian-only-all-year".

Wenn also bei uns die Guides schon zu heulen anfangen, wenn sie sich vor Aufnahme der Geschäftstätigkeit  beim Bewirtschafter anmelden sollen und ggf. auch nen finanziellen Beitrag leisten sollen, hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich halte weiter dagegen: Die Gäste der Guides buchen Übernachtungen, gehen in Restaurants, lassen Geld vor Ort. Guides kurbeln somit Tourismus UND den Angelkartenverkauf an und nützen dem Gewässerbetreiber somit doppelt. GEnau der bittet sie aber nun zusätzlich zur Kasse. Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?



Aber nicht bei mir als Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2020)

Das ist ein wirklich komplexes Thema.

Grundsätzlich halte ich es für eine Chance für das Gewerbe der Guides, wenn sie sowohl lizensiert, als auch zertifiziert werden. Auch für den (recht reichlich) zahlenden Kunden ist das ein Gewinn. Schließlich kann er so viel leichter ersehen, ob er wirklich einen chartert, der sich auskennt, oder halt nur einen Adabei. Das Gewerbe wird etwas transparenter und einschätzbarer.

Prinzipiell ist es aber sehr fraglich, ob der schiere Verkauf von Lizenzen hier zu dem gewünschten Resultat führt, oder ob es nicht nur eine neue Einnahmequelle der Bewirtschafter wird. Die Kosten werden ja mit Sicherheit über kurz, oder lang dem Kunden aufgebrummt werden und die sind heute ja bereits teilweise sehr sportlich zu nennen!

Es nicht mehr jedem (Schwarzarbeiter!?) freiweg so einfach zu machen, sich als "Guide" zu betätigen, würde in meinen Augen den Betreibern besser zu Gesicht stehen. Nur wie durchsetzen? Dabei bin ich mir durchaus der Grätsche bewußt, die es gilt, hier zu machen. Wo hört das gelegentliche Mentoring gewöhnlicher Angler auf und wo setzt ein semiprofessionelles Guiding an?


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2020)

Wenn jemand die Infrastruktur, die ich pflege, hege GEWERBLICH nutzt, finde ich eine Lizenzgebühr gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Infrastruktur, die ich pflege, hege GEWERBLICH nutzt, finde ich eine Lizenzgebühr gerechtfertigt.


Da kann man kein vernünftiges Argument dagegen anführen. Ist ja vergleichsweise wie eine Ladenmiete.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2020)

Und wo liegt der Unterschd zwischen Mentoring und semiprofessionel?
Bei mir rsöhnlich nur in der Anmeldung meines Gewerbes - wobei selbst die Notwendigkeit einer Gewerbeanmeldung noch zweifelhaft erscheint, solange man wirklich korrekt versteuert.
Bald muß ich noch ne Sauerstoffnutzungsgebühr entrichten...


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Infrastruktur, die ich pflege, hege GEWERBLICH nutzt, finde ich eine Lizenzgebühr gerechtfertigt.



Entrichte ich doch schon beim Erwerb der Lizenz...

PS: Wenn der Guide nicht angelt, und somit keinen Schein kauft, sieht das anders aus - dann finde ich ne Nutzungsgebühr durchaus gerechtfertigt.. .


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und wo liegt der Unterschd zwischen Mentoring und semiprofessionel?


Spätestens da, wo Geld, oder geldwerte Vorteile dafür genommen werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da kann man kein vernünftiges Argument dagegen anführen. Ist ja vergleichsweise wie eine Ladenmiete.



Genauso meinte ich es.

Letztendlich will am Oktoberfest Augustiner noch Geld vom Geländebewirtschafter dafür, dass sie auf städt Grund ein Bierzelt aufstellen, weil sie ja Millionen Euro an Umsatz in die Stadt (Übernachtung, Fahrkarten öffentl. Verkehr, Taxi usw.) bringen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2020)

...


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Spätestens da, wo Geld, oder geldwerte Vorteile dafür genommen werden.



Aber ob Geld fließt oder nicht, ändert doch garnix - ich komme an und zahle 8€ fürs benutzen der sliprampe, dann zahle ich fürs Auto 7€ Parkgebühr plus Angelkarte.
Das läuft immer gleich ab. Ganz egal ob mit Freunden oder Kunden.
Dazu dann noch ne Luftgebühr, weil irgendein Pächter auch noch das Letzte aus dem Gewässer qutschen möchte?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich halte weiter dagegen: Die Gäste der Guides buchen Übernachtungen, gehen in Restaurants, lassen Geld vor Ort. Guides kurbeln somit Tourismus UND den Angelkartenverkauf an und nützen dem Gewässerbetreiber somit doppelt. GEnau der bittet sie aber nun zusätzlich zur Kasse. Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?


Das machen Bootsvermietungen, Windsurfen etc. auch, bis auf die Angelkarten logischerweise, dafür entnehmen die keine Fische (die Seen liegen in Bayern, angesichts der Rechtslage dort gehe ich von mehr entnommenen Fischen als in anderen Bundesländern aus). Ich finde es nur fair, wenn alle diese Abgabe zahlen, da alle die Infrastruktur nutzen, aber dass immer erstmal rumgeheult wird, wenn zur Kasse gebeten wird gehört zum Geschäft.

Aber vielleicht können die von Anglerdemo mit den guidebooten dort eine Demo organisieren


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber ob Geld fließt oder nicht, ändert doch garnix - ich komme an und zahle 8€ fürs benutzen der sliprampe, dann zahle ich fürs Auto 7€ Parkgebühr plus Angelkarte.
> Das läuft immer gleich ab. Ganz egal ob mit Freunden oder Kunden.
> Dazu dann noch ne Luftgebühr, weil irgendein Pächter auch noch das Letzte aus dem Gewässer qutschen möchte?


Weil du einen geldwerten Vorteil aus seinem Gewässer ziehst statt nur das böötchen zu nutzen und für dich zu angeln


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

Hierzu eine (durchaus ernstgemeinte) Frage: Was zahlt eigentlich der Autoverleiher oder auch der Fahrschulbetreiber neben Steuern und Abgaben dafür, daß er öffentliche bzw. städtische Infrastruktur benutzt um Einkünfte zu erzielen?


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2020)

Tatsächlich wusste ich bis heute garnicht dass es soetwas gibt.
Hat auch noch keiner von den Jungens mit den beklebten Böötchen je von erzählt.
OK - ich war auch schon gut 10 Jahre nicht mehr im Sauerland...


----------



## Skott (24. Januar 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber ob Geld fließt oder nicht, ändert doch garnix - ich komme an und zahle 8€ fürs benutzen der sliprampe, dann zahle ich fürs Auto 7€ Parkgebühr plus Angelkarte.
> Das läuft immer gleich ab. *Ganz egal ob mit Freunden oder Kunden*.
> Dazu dann noch ne Luftgebühr, weil irgendein Pächter auch noch das Letzte aus dem Gewässer qutschen möchte?


So egal ist das m. E. nicht...
Wenn du mit Freunden fischt, ist das Ok, denn dann trittst du als Privatmann auf und verdienst kein Geld!
Wenn du mit Kunden fischt, verdienst du als Guide Geld und nutzt für dein Gewerbe eine Location, in die du nicht investiert hast...
Du verdankst z. B. deine Einnahmen dem Arbeitseinsatz, Besatz und Engagement von Vereinen und deren Mitgliedern.
Ich kann die Begründung vom LAV Sachsen-Anhalt sehr gut nachvollziehen und unterstütze sie sogar.

Anderes Beispiel: Wenn du Kfz.-Meister bist und gewerblich Autos schraubst, bekommst du deine Halle auch nicht für umme, sondern must auch eine Miete oder Pacht zahlen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Januar 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel: Wenn du Kfz.-Meister bist und gewerblich Autos schraubst, bekommst du deine Halle auch nicht für umme, sondern must auch eine Miete oder Pacht zahlen...



Der Guide zahlt doch für seine Papiere, Erlaubnisscheine und Verinsgebühren, leistet als Angler genauso seine Stunden und hegt wie jedes Mitglied. Er ist also kein Fremdkörper am See, sondern engagierter Beitragszahler. Warum hat er kein Investment geleistet? Recht dreiste Behauptung!

Ansonsten alles logisch, die Geier wollen überall Aßen. Die Guides geben die Gebühr weiter, der Preis steigt für den Kunden, fertig ab.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2020)

Ich erwarte ja nicht nen Liegeplatz für lau, aber der KFZ Meister hält die Nutzung der Straße durch zahlung der Steuer für abgegolten.
Ich zahle ja gerne für sinnvolles, doch doch, aber dass ist für mich nicht OK, das ist beutelschneiderei.
Für die Möhne gilt, so ich mich recht erinnere, ohnehin Gebührenpflicht für die Nutzung des Bootes, damals etwas über 100€, dazu nochmal der ungefähr gleiche Betrag für die Nutzung des E-Moters + Slipgebühr und Jahreskarte.
Für mich ist damit alles abgegolten.. .


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich erwarte ja nicht nen Liegeplatz für lau, aber der KFZ Meister hält die Nutzung der Straße durch zahlung der Steuer für abgegolten.
> .. .


Dann google Straßenbaubeiträge,

Argumentativ kommen hier einige von arschbacken auf kuchen backen.

Wenn ich der Pächter oder Besitzer von etwas bin und es Privatpersonen gegen ein geringes Entgelt zur Verfügung stelle ist es doch klar, dass ich gewerbliche Nutzung anders bewerte  würde ich auch machen,  würde jeder machen.
"Ich nicht!" Fällt hierbei leicht zu sagen wenn die eigene Tasche nicht betroffen ist, insofern behaupte ich: wer das behauptet lügt.


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2020)

Jo, komplexes Thema.
Ich sag Mal so, ich bin gegen ungeregeltes Guiding. Mir wäre es egal wenn Guides für die gewerbliche Nutzung eines Gewässers zur Kasse gebeten würden, überhaupt würde mir nichts fehlen wenn gar nicht geguided wird.
Wer nicht angeln kann soll's halt lassen. Lol
Provokante Aussage, nicht ganz ernst nehmen. 
Schaffen die saufenden Mallorcatouris nicht auch Umsatz und trotzdem will man denen an die Wäsche? Hier im Pott kommt niemand angereist, mietet Zimmer etc. das sind Leute die ohnehin in der Gegend wohnen. Da wo viele Leute unterwegs sind entstehen Probleme, ich denke jeder Guide wünscht sich möglichst viele Gäste; Da wo monetäre Interessen vorhanden sind rücken Interessen anderer leichter in den Hintergrund. Ich bin selbst schon von einem Guide zum Zanderangeln während der Schonzeit gefahren worden als beim Hechtangeln nix lief, Freunde berichteten von zerstochenen Schwimmblasen beim geguidetem winterlichen Vertikalen auf Zander, ein Guide im Sauerland hängt beim Schleppen auf Hechte ein Fisch am 60er Fluovorfach weg - "sei ihm noch nie passiert" - Gewässerregeln nicht beachtet und fehlenden Sachverstand bewiesen. Von einem Spot wo jetzt Betretungs- / Angelverbot herrscht behaupte ich waren Guidings im erheblichem Maße daran beteiligt. Jeder der zahlt wird überall hin geschleppt und sei's der letzte Depp. Vorwurf der Tierquälerei lässt sich bei Guidings wohl selten widerlegen sofern man davon ausgeht, dass CuR illegal ist oder kennt jemand mehr als drei Guides die nicht daran interessiert sind, dass gefangene Fische zurück gesetzt werden?
Guidings gehören für mich in verantwortungsvolle Hände, die auszuwählen zu begleiten / verwalten / kontrollieren kostet Zeit und Aufwand, wer soll das machen / zahlen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Januar 2020)

gewerbliche 
ist auch
krankenversicherung
rente
versicherungen
steuerberater
da sind schonmal 2000k weg 
im monat

jetzt kommt noch merkel

und noch kein Brötchen gekauft--


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gewerbliche
> ist auch
> krankenversicherung
> rente
> ...


Niemand wird zur Selbständigkeit gezwungen (aber gut dass sich Leute trauen, ich bin zu Sicherheitsbedürftig)


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2020)

... und wenn ich mich jetzt dafür bezahlen lassen würde meine Kunden beim Klamotten kaufen zu beraten, würden Hennes & Mauritz mich dafür zur Kasse bitten? Ich bezweifel es stark. 

Ich glaube man muss hier stark unterscheiden zwischen Gewässern in Vereinshand (nicht kommerziell) und Gewässern in Hand eines Fischers oder einer sonstigen kommerziellen Gruppe.
Als gemeinnütziger Verein würde ich da auch viel stärker drauf schaue als wenn ich an dem Kartenverkauf profitieren würde.

PS: Ich bin kein Freund von Guidings, weil mir das viel Freude an meinem Hobby nehmen würde, aber wenn die Leute sauber arbeiten (offiziell, Steuern latzen etc) und dazu noch ihren Kunden ein wenig Umgang mit dem Fisch lehren - tolle Sache. Und für die meisten kommerziellen "Gewässerbetreiber" ist es doch schön, wenn mehr Leute kommen. Oder nicht?


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2020)

Deswegen bin ich auch für einen lizensierten und zertifizierten Angelführer, der weiss, was er tut und lässt. Der für den zahlenden Kunden als Qualitätsanbieter einer Leistung auftritt, auftreten kann. Der für teilweise sehr deutlich über 150,- € am Tag mehr bietet, als nur Geschwätz, von dem er selber kaum Ahnung hat.


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2020)

Zertifiziert heißt das am Tag der Zertifizierung alles den geforderteten Richtlinien entspricht,wenn man die dann erstmal hat,dann hat man die.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

Mal angenommen, ich fahre mit zwei weiteren, durchschnittlich begabten Zeitgenossen das erste Mal zur Möhne, löse Angelkarten und miete ein Boot jeweils für drei Tage.
Der Tag verläuft, trotz völliger Gewässerunkenntnis, gut und jeder fängt (und behält) maßige Zander, Hecht und Barsch in erlaubten Stückzahlen.

Am zweiten Tag haben wir einen Vorturner an Bord, der uns sehr gezielt an die Hotspots führt. Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche wie am Tag zuvor - allerdings haben wir weniger Fisch mitgenommen, als erlaubt, denn der Vorturner wies mit Nachdruck auf den Sinn des Releasens hin.
Unsere Kosten erhöhen sich "lediglich" um € 150,-- pro Nase, was für den Vorturner, der das Ganze offiziell betreibt und uns anschließend auch eine Quittung inkl. ausgewiesener MwSt. ausstellt, einen guten Tag, für den Gewässerbewirtschafter einen besseren Tag und für uns einen schlechteren Tag bedeutet.

Der dritte Tag verläuft ähnlich wie die Tage zuvor: Wir sind wieder ohne Vorturner an Bord, fangen gut, setzen allerdings Fische zurück, denn die Einlassungen des zweiten Tages verfehlten ihre Wirkung nicht.
Erneut ist es für den Gewässerbewirtschafter ein besserer Tag, für uns unterm Strich ein schlechterer und der Vorturner geht sogar komplett leer aus.


Zwei Fragen zum Schluß: Was lief falsch und was müßte geändert werden?


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2020)

Mal zwei Fragen zwischendurch:

Wer bemüht einen Guide, weil er sich selber hinten und vorne nicht auskennt?

Wer ist gar selber Rechtsinhaber, auf dessen Gewässer(n) sich selbsternannte Guides tummeln?


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Unsere Kosten erhöhen sich "lediglich" um € 150,-- pro Nase, was für den Vorturner, der das Ganze offiziell betreibt und uns anschließend auch eine Quittung inkl. ausgewiesener MwSt. ausstellt, einen guten Tag, für den Gewässerbewirtschafter einen besseren Tag und für uns einen schlechteren Tag bedeutet



Seltsame Ansichten lese ich da - nur wegen der 150€ hattet ihr einen schlechteren Tag? 

Es ist durchweg eine freie Entscheidung sich einen Guide zu nehmen um in einem fremden Revier zu klarzukommen - der Preis steht fest und man entscheidet sich lediglich, ob einem die Sache den Preis wert ist oder nicht! 
Der Guide wurde in Anspruch genommen und seine Regeln akzeptiert- sein Lohn ebenfalls! 
Nach dem Guiding das Boot zufrieden verlassen und am Folgetag noch von dem erlernten was umsetzen können??? 

Und dann den Tag des Guidings im Nachhinein als den schlechteren Tag bezeichnen??? 

Sorry- Diese Story ist nicht nachvollziehbar....


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer bemüht einen Guide, weil er sich selber hinten und vorne nicht auskennt?



Schlaue Leute in fremden oder schwierigen Revier


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schlaue Leute in fremden oder schwierigen Revier


Ungeduldige Leute in Hetze in einem fremden Revier


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Seltsame Ansichten lese ich da - nur wegen der 150€ hattet ihr einen schlechteren Tag?...



Nein, und das schrieb ich auch nicht. Das mit dem schlechteren Tag bezog sich ausschließlich aufs Fangergebnis bzw, auf die verwerteten Fische.

Wird deutlich am Résumé des dritten Tages.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Das mit dem schlechteren Tag bezog sich ausschließlich aufs Fangergebnis bzw, auf die verwerteten Fische



Also war der dritte Tag für euch schlechter, weil ihr trotz gleicher Fänge eure Entnahmelimits nicht ausgenutzt habt?


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum Schluß: Was lief falsch und was müßte geändert werden?



Was ich an der Geschichte für falsch halte?
Sie hört sich für mich sehr konstruiert an, ohne dass ich weiß worauf Du hinaus willst.
2. Denke ich werdet ihr die Fische am 3. Tag genau so wegballern wie am 1. Tag auch, wenn ihr den 2. Tag als "schlecht" empfindet.
3. Wirst Du von offizieller Seite zu hören bekommen, das es mindestens streitbar bis hin zu gesetzeswidrig ist Fische unter Vorsatz zu fangen und zurück zu setzen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, und das schrieb ich auch nicht. Das mit dem schlechteren Tag bezog sich ausschließlich aufs Fangergebnis bzw, auf die verwerteten Fische.


Ist halt die Frage, wie wichtig einem das fangen und verwerten ist.
Angenommen, ich erlaube dir und deinen Freunden auf meiner Wiese Fussball zu spielen, für wenig Geld könnt ihr Tore aufstellen und spielen spielen spielen

Dann macht ihr daraus eine Fussballschule und arbeitet gewinnorientiert als Wirtschaftliches Unternehmen - wieso sollte das mit dem Obolus, den Platz generell zum Spielen nutzen zu dürfen abgegolten sein?


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Januar 2020)

@Fruehling Verstehe auch nicht so ganz, was Du sagen willst. Nur mal so meine Ansicht: Ich fische schon von Berufs wegen viel mit Guides. Von den meisten lerne ich immer noch etwas dazu. KLeine Tricks, Kniffe, Umgang mit Boot und Echolot, etc. Da geht's gar nicht so sehr darum, "mehr" zu fangen. Das Angeln mit den Jungs hat mich definitiv zu einem besseren Angler gemacht und macht es noch.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also war der dritte Tag für euch schlechter, weil ihr trotz gleicher Fänge eure Entnahmelimits nicht ausgenutzt habt?



Im fiktiven Beispiel ist das so. Meine Meinung spiegelt das keinesfalls, weißte doch...   

Ich behaupte jetzt mal tollkühn, daß das Verwerten des Fanges 99 von 100 deutschen Anglern extrem wichtig ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Im fiktiven Beispiel ist das so. Meine Meinung spiegelt das keinesfalls, weißte doch...
> 
> Ich behaupte jetzt mal tollkühn, daß das Verwerten des Fanges 99 von 100 deutschen Anglern extrem wichtig ist.


Das ist wirklich tollkühn, die allermeisten die ich in meiner Altersklasse kenne entnehmen nur sehr selektiv


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Fruehling Verstehe auch nicht so ganz, was Du sagen willst. Nur mal so meine Ansicht: Ich fische schon von Berufs wegen viel mit Guides. Von den meisten lerne ich immer noch etwas dazu. KLeine Tricks, Kniffe, Umgang mit Boot und Echolot, etc. Da geht's gar nicht so sehr darum, "mehr" zu fangen. Das Angeln mit den Jungs hat mich definitiv zu einem besseren Angler gemacht und macht es noch.



Ich wollte was fragen unter Berücksichtigung von facts and figures, mehr nicht.

Grundsätzlich bin ich eher meinungslos bzgl. Guidings bzw. der Abgaben der Guides. Ich habe diese Dienstleistung nie genutzt, kann aber nachvollziehen, wenn sie genutzt wird und sehe die angeblich hohen Kosten sogar recht entspannt, denn wenn Du als Selbstständiger nichtmals 50 Euro die Stunde vor allen Abgaben hast, kannst Du es gleich sein lassen.


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2020)

Wiederspreche ich tollkühn und sage von den 400 deutschen Anglern die ich persönlich kenne sind vielleicht 20 dabei für die das eine besonders hohe Priorität hat.
Und nach wie vor ist mir unklar worauf Du hinaus willst.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Wiederspreche ich tollkühn und sage von den 400 deutschen Anglern die ich persönlich kenne sind vielleicht 20 dabei für die das eine besonders hohe Priorität hat....



Dann kennste viele coole Leute! 

Denke ich an meine Vereinszeiten in Deutschland zurück, war es doch immer dann am Wasser brechend voll, wenn tags zuvor Regenbogenforellen besetzt wurden, oder? Man also möglichst viel für den Vereinsbeitrag zurück bekam.

Die Leute, mit denen ich seit zig Jahren ausschließlich an NL-Gewässern unterwegs bin, sehen das selbstverständlich anders, obwohl es auch dort in Mengen Zeitgenossen gibt, für die es sich lohnen muß, ans Wasser zu fahren. Das erzählen einem zumindest viele grenznah kontrollierende Mitglieder holländischer Vereine, die aus dem Kotzen kaum herauskommen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Januar 2020)

Sorry- mir ist das zuviel Hörensagen, Meinung und zu sehr konstruiert. 

Es liest sich nicht einmal schlüssig und bereitet Kopfschmerzen beim Versuch, Gedankengänge nachzuvollziehen...


----------



## Fruehling (24. Januar 2020)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ungeduldige Leute in Hetze in einem fremden Revier



Hallo,

ist wahrscheinlich meist so der Fall.
Ich habe selbst nie einen Guide gebraucht/genutzt. Als ich das Angeln vor 60 Jahren anfing, gab es das weder in Deutschland noch in Österreich oder Jugoslawien,, auch in Norwegen nicht und das blieb auch noch viele Jahre so. Für mich gehörte und gehört auch heute noch die Erkundung eines Gewässers mit zu dem Angelerlebnis. Nun will ich nicht verhehlen, dass es schon Gewässer gibt, an welchen man sich mit Guide schon einen grossen Vorteil verschaffen kann, gerade in unserer schnelllebigen Zeit. Aber zu diesen Gewässern gehört sicher nicht ein 50 Meter breiter Fluss oder etwa die sogenannten Fränkischen Seen (weil diese oben erwähnt werden). Das sind Gewässer, welche so übersichtlich sind und wenn man da halbwegs ein Gewässer lesen kann, wird man auch gut fangen - ohne Guide.
Zur gedachten Abgabe, sehe ich etwas ambivalent; einerseits wenn jemand ein Gewässer kommerziell nutzt, warum nicht? Andererseits wird das nicht immer einfach zu kontrollieren sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ungeduldige Leute in Hetze in einem fremden Revier



Bundeswehrsoldat und Vater kurz vor Auslandseunsatz im Irak, mit dem Wunsch das einzige freie Wochenende in den nächsten 12 Wochen erfolgreich am Bodden zu verbringen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Ob ein Guide hilfreich oder unnütz ist, kann nur jeder für sich entscheiden.
Ich für mich finde das Suchen nach dem Fisch für genauso spannend wie einen starken Drill.
Ich liebe die Herausforderung für mich den Fisch zu suchen und zu finden.
Aber das ist, wie gesagt, doch eine ganz individuelle Entscheidung.
Und steht nicht in in der Diskussion, genausowenig wie die leidliche C&R Diskussion,  um Lizenzbebühren eines gewerbetreibenden Guide.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> .
> Zur gedachten Abgabe, sehe ich etwas ambivalent; einerseits wenn jemand ein Gewässer kommerziell nutzt, warum nicht? Andererseits wird das nicht immer einfach zu kontrollieren sein.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...


Wenn man legal als


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bundeswehrsoldat und Vater kurz vor Auslandseunsatz im Irak, mit dem Wunsch das einzige freie Wochenende in den nächsten 12 Wochen erfolgreich am Bodden zu verbringen.


Sag ich doch. Und "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl "
Wenn das von dir konstruierte Beispiel die einzige Zielgruppe wäre gäbe es weniger guides. Ich hab nix gegen guidings, das mit Uli beyer war super aber das ändert nix daran was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man legal als
> 
> Sag ich doch. Und "Augen auf bei der Berufswahl "
> Wenn das von dir konstruierte Beispiel die einzige Zielgruppe wäre gäbe es weniger guides. Ich hab nix gegen guidings, das mit Uli beyer war super aber das ändert nix daran was ich geschrieben habe



Wenn du wenig Zeit hast, dein Leben sich nicht immer wie das goldene Drehbuch im Anglerboard liest, dann nimmst du mal auch ne Abkürzung.

Im übrigen kein konstruierstes Beispiel, es geht um meinen Koppelpartner.


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2020)

Naja, warum wer sich ein Guiding leistet ist doch vollkommen egal. Da gibt es ja unterschiedlichste Gründe. Entweder man will (oder muss) schnell in fremden Gewässern Erfolg haben, dann geht kein Weg drum herum. Oder man will den "once in a lifetime" Fisch fangen und sich dafür nicht extra 'ne Offshore Yacht kaufen. Oder man will in seinen eigenen Gewässern besser Bescheid wissen, dann muss man entweder viel Zeit oder Geld investieren. Oder man will sich einfach anglerisch weiterbilden. Entweder man büffelt Bücher und Blogs etc oder man ist eher der praktische Lerntyp, oder man geht mit Leuten mit, die gut fischen können. Nicht jeder hat solche Leute im Freundeskreis, ergo bezahlt man die Leute einfach.

Alles gute Berechtigungen und im Endeffekt muss es jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (25. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr dazu noch Infos habt, wo ggf. Gebühren erhoben oder andere Regelungen gelten, wäre ich für eine Ergänzung in den Kommentaren dankbar.



Hi Georg, 
du hast Hamburg und sein neues Angelgesetz vergessen. Der Begriff "Guide" taucht dort sehr oft auf.
Als bekannten Vertreter für Erfahrungen aus der Praxis könnte man sicher Tobias Dreimann kontaktieren.


----------



## Salt (25. Januar 2020)

Also die hauptsächliche Argumentationsgrundlage für die Erhebung einer Abgabe war die gewerbliche Nutzung der Gewässer & angrenzender Infrastruktur durch den Guide wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?

In wie weit trifft das denn auch für den Teamangler, Youtuber, Blogger oder Angeljournalisten zu?
Die nutzen doch auch alle die von Ihnen besuchten Gewässer um aus den dort gemachten Erlebnissen finanziellen Gewinn zu erzielen....sind hier auch Abgaben geplant?


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Januar 2020)

Berechtigter Einwurf - absolut nicht von der Hand zu weisen


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> In wie weit trifft das denn auch für den Teamangler, Youtuber, Blogger oder Angeljournalisten zu?



Ganz einfach, die sind allesamt nicht gleich für jedermann  eindeutig erkennbar.
Im Gegensatz zum Guide, der mit seinem bunt beklebten Bötchen nach Aufmerksamkeit heischt.

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Also die hauptsächliche Argumentationsgrundlage für die Erhebung einer Abgabe war die gewerbliche Nutzung der Gewässer & angrenzender Infrastruktur durch den Guide wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?
> 
> In wie weit trifft das denn auch für den Teamangler, Youtuber, Blogger oder Angeljournalisten zu?
> Die nutzen doch auch alle die von Ihnen besuchten Gewässer um aus den dort gemachten Erlebnissen finanziellen Gewinn zu erzielen....sind hier auch Abgaben geplant?




Ich sehe hier in der Nutzung alleine schon mal einen quantitativen Unterschied.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken.  

Als Bewirtschafter ist man sicher über jede Einnahmequelle dankbar.

Was wäre dann wohl erst bei Anglerboard TV fällig, wenn Georg Baumann bei ASO im Boot säße um ein Video für den Youtube-Channel zu drehen? 

Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meinem Standpunkt, dass es aus meiner Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar ist, wenn ein Bewirtschafter wissen will, was an seinem Gewässer so gemacht wird und Regeln dafür vorgibt.

Wenn er Guides nur gegen Bezahlung oder gar nicht am Gewässer haben will, ist das seine Sache.

Wenn er nicht will, dass dort jeder nach gusto Preisfischen oder andere Events abhalten kann, ebenso.

Wenn er nicht will dass von Anglern gefangene Fische verkauft oder lebend abtransportiert werden auch.  usw.

Fischereirechte sind halt überwiegend Privateigentum und damit hat der Eigentümer auch gewisse Rechte.  Und als Angler erwirbt man mit der Erlaubnis eben auch nur eingeschränkte Rechte

Am Brombachsee geht es übrigens gar nicht ums Fischereirecht sondern um die Nutzungsordnung des Zweckverbandes.


----------



## Salt (25. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier in der Nutzung alleine schon mal einen quantitativen Unterschied.


Ja, das ist erstmal nicht zu bestreiten.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> du hast Hamburg und sein neues Angelgesetz vergessen



Hab mir die Regelungen und Begründungen mal durchgelesen. 

M. E. wirklich modern und schlüssig formuliert.


----------



## deleo (25. Januar 2020)

Der Handel mit Fisch ist in allen gemeinnützigen Vereinen verboten. Die Guides stellen sich hier auf ein Podest und erzielen einen Gewinn, entgegen den Vorschriften. Eine Lizenzgebühr und Genehmigung muss also Pflicht sein, um hier eine Sonderregelung zu schaffen. Die Guides sollten sich freuen eine solche Sondergenehmigung erwerben zu können. Im Fokus sollten hier nicht die Kosten der einzelnen sein die hier einen Gewinn erzielen wollen, sondern die Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes/Vereins. Diese müssen zwischen Mitgliedern und Mitnutzern differenzieren um die Gemeinnützigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten. Die eingenommen Gelder sollten natürlich  idealerweise vollständig für Wiederansiedlungsprojekte, Besatz oder was andere Hege und Pflege Maßnahmen genutzt werden. Alles andere widerspricht sich selbst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe für viele Gewässer die Aufregung nicht.

Wenn sie nicht in privater Bewirtschaftung stehen, schadet es niemand,  wenn doch kalkuliert der Bewirtschafter den Preis.
@deleo  es fällt schwer da einen kausalen Zusammenhang zu sehen.

Nur weil jemand beim angeln Geld verdient ist es nicht vergleichbar mit dem Verkauf von Fisch durch einen Sportanlagen.  Da wären ja so mancher Blogger, Teamangler usw. auch gleich mit im Boot.  Das ist doch Unfug.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2020)

Das ist doch alles nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Im vorliegenden Fall sagt der Inhaber doch nur, dass er es nicht möchte, dass mit seinem Eigentum Dritte ungefragt einen geldwerten Gewinn machen. Das sie gefragt werden wollen und das sie sich diese Antwort, im positiven Fall, etwas kosten lassen. 

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass auf besagtem See die Surf- und Segelschulen gratis und ungefragt tun und lassen können, was ihnen grad so Spass macht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2020)

Beim Brombachsee ist es am Zweckverband,  aber hier wurde ja auch viel 0ber Boddengewässer geschrieben. Und wenn dort, oder am Rhein, im Hamburger Hafen jemand guidet, entsteht doch niemand ein Schaden und es dürfte auch kaum private Infrastruktur einfach für lau mitbenutzt werden.


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2020)

Außerdem macht es formal schon einen Unterschied, ob nun an dem See ein Radakteur, Blogger, oder Youtuber seinem Handwerk nachgeht, oder ein Guide ein entgeltliches Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstaltet. Mindestens das Landesfischereigesetz sieht hier beides etwas anders.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Beim Brombachsee ist es am Zweckverband,  aber hier wurde ja auch viel 0ber Boddengewässer geschrieben. Und wenn dort, oder am Rhein, im Hamburger Hafen jemand guidet, entsteht doch niemand ein Schaden und es dürfte auch kaum private Infrastruktur einfach für lau mitbenutzt werden.


Das kommt, weil keiner beim Thema bleibt.

Nur weil bestimmte Gewässer als sehr "öffentlich" angesehen werden können, heisst es ja nicht, dass sie gewerblich völlig frei nutzbarer Raum sind. 
Geh mal in eine öffentliche Grünanlage und betreibe dort ungefragt eine Hundeschule, weil der Rasen so schön frei ist. Tut ja keinem was und Mehrwertsteuer zahlt eh jeder Bürger. Wird wohl nicht sehr lange dauern, bis sie dir gehaltvoll den Landler blasen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2020)

Wenn die Hundeschule ihren Firmensitz auf der öffentlichen Wiese anmelden würde, natürlich rein hypothetisch betrachtet, gebe ich dir recht. Wenn aber das Betreten der Wiese grundsätzlich mit Hunden für die Bürger gestattet ist, sehe ich keinen Grund,  warum nicht auch die Hundeschule mit den Besuchern mal dort sein dürfte.

Es geht ja nicht um ein Nutzungsvorrecht sondern um eine gleichberechtigte Nutzung.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2020)

Probiers aus und berichte.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Januar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn die Hundeschule ihren Firmensitz auf der öffentlichen Wiese anmelden würde, natürlich rein hypothetisch betrachtet, gebe ich dir recht. Wenn aber das Betreten der Wiese grundsätzlich mit Hunden für die Bürger gestattet ist, sehe ich keinen Grund,  warum nicht auch die Hundeschule mit den Besuchern mal dort sein dürfte.
> 
> Es geht ja nicht um ein Nutzungsvorrecht sondern um eine gleichberechtigte Nutzung.


MAL. Nicht, dass der Unterricht ausschließlich auf öffentlichen Raum stattfindet.
Denn der Kontakt mit der Umwelt gehört auch bei einer guten Hundeschule dazu


----------



## JottU (26. Januar 2020)

Naja, die Jungs nehmens ja auch nicht zu knapp. Das da diejenigen die ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu geben ein Anteil haben wollen, halte ich weder für verwunderlich noch verwerflich.


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Januar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> du hast Hamburg und sein neues Angelgesetz vergessen. Der Begriff "Guide" taucht dort sehr oft auf.
> Als bekannten Vertreter für Erfahrungen aus der Praxis könnte man sicher Tobias Dreimann kontaktieren.



Danke sehr! Die nächsten Tage komme ich nicht dazu, vielleicht kann hier aus der Gruppe ja was dazu sagen? Müssen die in HH Abgaben zahlen?


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Januar 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Naja, die Jungs nehmens ja auch nicht zu knapp. Das da diejenigen die ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu geben ein Anteil haben wollen, halte ich weder für verwunderlich noch verwerflich.


Auch da gibt's zwei Perspektiven. Wenn z. B. Team Boddenangeln für eine Tour mit 3 Gästen knapp 360 Euro nimmt, sind das für jeden Angler knapp 120 Euros für den Tag. Das ist viel Geld. Wenn Du aber von den 360 Euro das Boot, den Liegeplatz, Sprit sowie Steuern zahlen musst, wird sehr schnell deutlich, dass das  nicht der direkte Weg in unermesslichen Reichtum ist ;-) Zumal das Risiko von wetterbedingtem Ausfall sehr hoch ist. Gemessen daran sind die Preise sehr knapp kalkuliert. Da darf nicht allzu viel kaputt gehen, sonst geht die Kalkulation sofort den Bach runter ...

Wie hier schon häufiger geschrieben, ist die Haltung in anderen Ländern da ganz anders. In den USA werden z. B. für Muskie-Guiding anstandslos 800 Dollar pro TAg (max. 2 Gäste!) gezahlt. Und es gilt als selbstverständlich, dem Guide noch ein Trinkgeld zu geben. Auch in Skandinavien liegen die Preise deutlich höher. Andere Länder, andere Sitten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Januar 2020)

Gut dass du es schreibst, Georg   

Ich wollte auch erst Beispiele aus Irland, Dänemark und Norwegen geben, habs mir dann aber verkniffen. 

Wir Deutschen haben halt eine andere Idee von Wertschöpfung und Wertschätzung - es ist einfach so. 

Leider isses nun so, dass sich darüber auch schlecht diskutieren lässt - spätestens nach ein paar Postings haben wir solch Schlagworte wie "Geiz ist geil-Mentalität" und als Folge davon Antworten in Richtung "Schnösel" oder "elitäres Gehabe" etc pp.... 

Schwieriges Themengebiet! 

Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht - es gibt eine Rechtfertigung fürs Guiding. 
Habe auch schon in schwierigem Gebiet die Dienste in Anspruch genommen und es hat sich gelohnt! 
Nicht unbedingt in die eine Richtung, aber in die andere. 

Zwei Wochen Urlaub mit der Familie - großflächiges Revier - und es waren auch andere Aktivitäten als Angeln geplant. 
Reviereinweisung inklusive wichtiger Informationen bezüglich des Verhaltens bei bestimmten Windrichtungen= wenn ich rausfuhr, habe ich auch gefangen. 

Im Nachhinein die Kosten überschlagen und festgestellt - allein der eingesparte Sprit hat dreiviertel der Guidingkosten gedeckt...... Das letzte Viertel war mir die geschonte Urlaubszeit absolut wert. 

Erinnere mich noch relativ düster an 280€ die Honeyball und ich mal in vier Tagen durch den Motor gejagt haben;
Das war auf Dolmøy/Hitra - und nicht einmal unser Guide fing etwas.... 
Bis wir dann zu Enni auf Kvenvaer fuhren.... da kamen wir dann doch noch an ein paar gute Fische.... Bin ihm heute noch sowas von dankbar.


----------



## daci7 (26. Januar 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Naja, die Jungs nehmens ja auch nicht zu knapp. Das da diejenigen die ihnen die Möglichkeit dazu geben ein Anteil haben wollen, halte ich weder für verwunderlich noch verwerflich.


Wie schon von Georg geschrieben halte ich Guidings in Deutschland auch für vergleichsweise günstig. Und wenn man mal nachrechnet wird sich da niemand eine goldene Nase verdienen. 400€/Tag hört sich erstmal viel an - wenn davon aber Boot, Sprit, Liegekosten, Tackle, Steuern, Krankenversicherung, Bootsversicherung, Wartungskosten und dergleichen abgeht denke ich nicht, dass viele über  nen zwanni in der Stunde kommen. So unglaublich viel ist das mMn nicht für einen Job, den man nichtmals ganzjährig ausführen kann und bei dem man immer Ausfalltage einkalkulieren muss. Und die Altersvorsorge musste dir auch  ich irgendwie erwirtschaften- bist ja selbstständig.
Ich würde davon nicht gern leben wollen, aber die Leute werden halt auch nicht dazu gezwungen.
Sorry fürs offtopic...


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2020)

Ich weiß nicht worüber ihr euch hier aufregt?
Diese geplante Gebühr werdet ihr selbst entrichten dürfen, wenn ihr denn die Dienste eines Guides in Anspruch nehmt.
Es wird ja wohl niemand glauben, dass diese Gebühr nicht umgelegt wird und letztendlich vom Kunden getragen wird?

Jürgen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Danke sehr! Die nächsten Tage komme ich nicht dazu, vielleicht kann hier aus der Gruppe ja was dazu sagen? Müssen die in HH Abgaben zahlen?



Für Angel-Guides beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 1 000 Euro je Kalenderjahr.
siehe auch: http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...wdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGDVHA2019pP1&st=lr


----------



## Georg Baumann (26. Januar 2020)

Holla, die Waldfee! 1.000 sind schon happig. Wenn man es auf einzelne Guidings runterbricht dann wohl aber je nach Intensität nicht mehr soooo viel.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2020)

Aber wenn auch so gerne auf dem "guten Recht" beharrt wird, auch die Betreiber, Rechtsinhaber, Eigentümer u.s.w. haben gute Rechte.


----------



## Thomas. (26. Januar 2020)

mal nee dumme frage, gibt es hier in Deutschland überhaupt Angel-Guides die das Hauptberuflich machen und auch nur davon leben können?
ich gehe mal davon aus das es für die meisten ein Nebenerwerb ist oder ein Zusatz Service von Bootsverleihern, Vermietern von Ferienhäusern, Angelläden usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Januar 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Auch da gibt's zwei Perspektiven. Wenn z. B. Team Boddenangeln für eine Tour mit 3 Gästen knapp 360 Euro nimmt, sind das für jeden Angler knapp 120 Euros für den Tag. Das ist viel Geld. Wenn Du aber von den 360 Euro das Boot, den Liegeplatz, Sprit sowie Steuern zahlen musst, wird sehr schnell deutlich, dass das  nicht der direkte Weg in unermesslichen Reichtum ist ;-) Zumal das Risiko von wetterbedingtem Ausfall sehr hoch ist. Gemessen daran sind die Preise sehr knapp kalkuliert. Da darf nicht allzu viel kaputt gehen, sonst geht die Kalkulation sofort den Bach runter ...
> 
> Wie hier schon häufiger geschrieben, ist die Haltung ien anderen Ländern da ganz anders. In den USA werden z. B. für Muskie-Guiding anstandslos 800 Dollar pro TAg (max. 2 Gäste!) gezahlt. Und es gilt als selbstverständlich, dem Guide noch ein Trinkgeld zu geben. Auch in Skandinavien liegen die Preise deutlich höher. Andere Länder, andere Sitten.


Ich bin kein Guide und ich habe auch noch keinen in Anspruch genommen, bin ich zu geizig zu, aber  360 Euro für 3 Personen halte ich für knapp kalkuliert.
Da kann sich der Guide selbst wenn er Familie hat ein Guiding nicht erlauben. Die Boote kosten locker mehr als 40.000 Euro inkl Ausrüstung, zu den von dir genannten Zahlen Wartung,  Versicherung, je nachdem ob die Guides angestellt sind oder selbständig......

Wenn es hier nicht so ein niedriges Lohnniveau gäbe, das Einzelunternehmer es als sinnvoll ansehen sich für einen Appel und ein Ei anzubieten,  wären die Preise für diese Dienstleistung erheblich höher.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2020)

Ob das nicht eine Diskussion um Kaisers Bart ist?
Die Voraussetzungen sind an jedem Gewässer anders. Ob Bewirtschaftung, oder Wegerechte oder sonst was.
Das sollen doch die Vorort ausmachen. Die werden schon wissen wovon sie reden. 
Wenn das Wasserwirtschaftsamt Geld für den Weg will, wird der den schon entsprechend intensiv nützen.
Wenn der Guid Geld für die Umgebung bringt, z.B. wegen Übernachtungen, dann sollen doch die oder die Gemeinde (Gewerbesteuer) den Weg bezahlen. Das muss er aber selber klären. Weil das auch nicht überall gleich ist.

Anders rum ist das Wasserwirtschaftsamt, eine staatliche Behörde, was u.a. aus Steuergelden bestritten ist. Also hat jeder Steuerzahler ( Lohnsteuer, Umsatzsteuer, MwSt.) den Weg bezahlt. Warum sollen die ihn dann nicht auch nutzen dürfen. 
Wenn der Guid seiner Karre an einem Anstieg scharren lässt, das Löcher im Weg entstehen, soll er hald ein paar Eimer Schotter reinschütten und die verdichten.
Reden macht die Sach aus. 

Wir kennen weder die genaue Sachlage / Argumentation vom Guid, noch die vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt. 

mfg
NM


----------



## fishhawk (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> In den USA werden z. B. für Muskie-Guiding anstandslos 800 Dollar pro TAg (max. 2 Gäste!) gezahlt.



Andere Länder, andere Märkte, andere Nachfrage und Kaufkraft.  Gibt aber hier wie dort auch dort größere Preisspannen.  Auch nicht alle Guides in D arbeiten zu ähnlichen Preisen wie die "Fuhrmänner" aus MVP.

Für  Beträge im Bereich 500-700 € Tag muss man  nicht unbedingt in die USA fahren, das rufen auch manche deutsche Guides auf.  Ob deren Boote dann auch so hochgerüstet sind und die einen ebenso guten Job machen, weiß ich nicht.

Früher, als ich selber noch am Brombachsee gefischt habe, hab ich ab und zu die ASO-Guides gesehen.   Die saßen mit ihren Gästen in einem Kraller Ruderboot A54.  Das sind schon deutlich geringere Investitionen. Außer Angelkarte und Parkgebühren hatten die bisher wohl auch  keine Zusatzkosten. Verlangen aber trotzdem knapp 300 pro Tag.

Gibt auch Fliegenfischer-Guides die für ein "walk-in-guiding" über 400 € pro Tag verlangen.

Und wie bereits gesagt, die Kalkulation macht der Unternehmer und der kann Kosten ggf. an die Kunden weitergeben.

Was mir an der Hamburger Regelung noch besser gefällt als die erhöhte Fischereiabgabe, ist die Tatsache, dass die Guides ne Zulassung beantragen müssen und Konzept ihrer geplanten Arbeit vorlegen müssen.

Und wer wo zugelassen wird entscheidet in öffentlichen Gewässern die zuständige Behörde, ansonsten der Fischereiberechtigte.

Das bringt dann ggf. schon etwas Struktur in die Sache.

Aus meiner Sicht, haben die Hamburger mit ihrem neuen Fischereigesetz schon was modernes und vernünftiges zustande gebracht.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

Zeit ist Geld!

Nimmt ein Guide 45 Euro die Stunde und "verdient" somit 450 Euro an einem 10 Stunden-Guiding, für das er ein Gewerbe angemeldet hat, fliegen gleich mal 19% MwSt. weg - bleiben knapp 380 vor Steuern, KV, RV, usw. - bei einem angenommenen Steuersatz con 30% bleiben knapp 270 Euro für 10 Stunden Guiding.

Von diesen 270 Euro sind noch Krankenversicherungsbeiträge und private Altersvorsorge zu bezahlen, obwohl bisher noch kein Cent zurückgelegt wurde für Instandhaltung des etwaigen Bootes bzw. der eigenen Ausrüstung oder gar Verdienstausfälle durch Wetterkapriolen.

Wie bereits weiter oben ausgeführt, kann es der Selbstständige gleich sein lassen, hat er keine 50 Euro/Stunde. Wer das in Deutschland anders sieht, wird hoffentlich irgendwann seinen Traumwelten ensteigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Januar 2020)

Und was willst du damit sagen?
Sollen wir sammeln gehen, damit die Guides von ASO überleben, wenn die Linzengebühr kommt?

Vergessen wir aber schnell mal, dass die Guides von  ASO einen Laden haben, online shop, eigenes Label ...
sonst könnte man fast glauben, es trifft arme ...


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

Nein, daß 300 Euro pro Tag nicht der Rede wert sind - Kraller hin oder her.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...Vergessen wir aber schnell mal, dass die Guidesvon  ASO einen Laden haben, online shop, eigenes Label ...
> sonst könnte man fast glauben, es trifft arme ...



Nennt sich dann Mischkalkulation - wurde von fishhawk allerdings so nicht ausgeführt.



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Früher, als ich selber noch am Brombachsee gefischt habe, hab ich ab und zu die ASO-Guides gesehen.   Die saßen mit ihren Gästen in einem Kraller Ruderboot A54.  Das sind schon deutlich geringere Investitionen. Außer Angelkarte und Parkgebühren hatten die bisher wohl auch  keine Zusatzkosten. Verlangen aber trotzdem knapp 300 pro Tag....




Wie schrieb Andal so schön? "Probiers aus und berichte."


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...Vergessen wir aber schnell mal, dass die Guides von  ASO einen Laden haben, online shop, eigenes Label ...
> sonst könnte man fast glauben, es trifft arme ...



Ich kann kaum glauben, daß das hier in eine Neiddiskussion mündet. Denn folgt man deiner Argumentation, hat der Gutsituierte - ganz gleich, wodurch er zu Wohlstand kam - seine Lebenszeit "billiger" herzugeben, als ein armer Schlucker?
Bzw. die Jungs von ASO, die erfolgreich noch andere Gewerbe betreiben, sollen doch bitteschön ihre Guidings schon deshalb für maximal 200 Euro pro Tag anbieten?

Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Januar 2020)

Wie öfters ist es auch jetzt sehr schwer, deinen urplötzlichen Gedankengang nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> bei einem angenommenen Steuersatz con 30% bleiben



Für die Kalkulation seiner Preise ist jeder Unternehmer selbst zuständig. Wäre allerdings nicht schlecht, wenn  man wüsste, dass Umsatzsteuer und Einkommensteuer unterschiedliche Bemessungsgrundlagen haben.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, daß 300 Euro pro Tag nicht der Rede wert sind - Kraller hin oder her.



Die 320€ von Boddenangeln dann erst recht nicht, denn die sind mit Kaasboll-Booten, 70PS AB, Autopilot etc. unterwegs, da sind ganz andere Betriebsausgaben im Spiel. Die zahlen auch  Liegegebühren in den Häfen etc. .

Darum ging es bei dem Vergleich.

Ob die jeweiligen Guides nun am Hungertuch nagen oder ggf. nur als Nebenerwerb oder als Zweiteinkommen zum Partner einer Tätigkeit nachgehen, die ihnen mehr Spaß macht als andere Jobs, weiß ich nicht.

Scheint aber schon so zu sein, dass die meisten Guides in Deutschland während des Guidings munter selber angeln. Das ist in anderen Ländern nicht immer die Regel. 

Und wie gesagt, die Zusatzgebühren kann man ja auf die Gäste umwälzen.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie öfters ist es auch jetzt sehr schwer, deinen urplötzlichen Gedankengang nachzuvollziehen.



Der ist nicht urplötzlich, denn weiter oben habe ich mich bereits zu den angeblichen "Unsummen", die Guidingunternehmen verdienen, geäußert.

Wenn dann jedoch festgestellt wird, daß *trotzdem* 300 Euro pro Tag bei lediglich vorhandenem Kraller-Ruderboot verlangt wird, ist das aus kaufmännischer, steuerlicher und unternehmerischer Sicht Unfug. Daran ändert sich nichts, bloß weil diese Unternehmer noch andere Gewerbe betreiben und es deshalb ja "keine Armen trifft".

Bedeutet nichts anderes, als daß es völlig unerheblich ist, wie reich oder arm ein Guidingunternehmer ist. Sein Guiding muß aus o.g. Gründen per se und eben nicht trotzdem diese Beträge kosten.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Die 320€ von Boddenangeln dann erst recht nicht, denn die sind mit Kaasboll-Booten, 70PS AB, Autopilot etc. unterwegs, da sind ganz andere Betriebsausgaben im Spiel. Die zahlen auch  Liegegebühren in den Häfen etc. .
> 
> Darum ging es bei dem Vergleich....



Da wird kräftig zugebuttert, sonst geht das nicht!


----------



## fishhawk (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Da wird kräftig zugebuttert, sonst geht das nicht!



wenn du von 30% durchschnittlicher Einkommensteuer ausgehst, müssten das ca 75000 € zu versteuerndes Einkommen pro Jahr sein.

Also Einnahmen abzüglich Betriebsausgaben, Sonderausgaben etc.  Wenn Frau und Kinder dazu kommen sogar noch entsprechend mehr.

Da muss man nicht am Hungertuch nagen.

Außerdem geht es hier nicht um Businesspläne, sondern ob jeder nach eigenem Gusto an und auf den Gewässern ungeregelt Guidings anbieten soll oder nicht.

Mein Standpunkt entspricht da eher dem Hamburger Fischereigesetz.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du von 30% durchschnittlicher Einkommensteuer ausgehst, müssten das ca 75000 € zu versteuerndes Einkommen pro Jahr sein.
> 
> ...




Es sind lt. aktueller Einkommensteuer Grundtabelle 70.300 Euro - macht 5858 pro Monat und bei 20 Arbeitstagen pro Monat keine 300 Euro pro Tag. Waren also schon passend meine Zahlen. 

Die realen Zahlen (und eben kein Businessplan) sollten spätestens dann in die Diskussion einfließen, wenn, ich wiederhole mich erneut, mit angeblich (zu) hohen Guidinggebühren argumentiert und daraus abgeleitet wird, daß zusätzliche Gebühren von den Guidingunternehmen quasi mit Links zu begleichen wären. Ob diese falsche Sicht der Dinge überhaupt erst zu derartigen Überlegungen geführt hat, weiß ich nicht. Annehmen kann man es sehr wohl.


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Januar 2020)

Geht es hier im Thread darum,
wieviel ein gewerblicher Guide an Gebühren verlangen soll
oder ob
von einem gewerblicher Guide Gebühren verlangt werden soll?


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2020)

Auch trotz allem hier zur Schau getragenen "Vulgärbolschewismus" bin ich der Ansicht, dass es nach wie vor der Inhaber ist, der bestimmt, was auf seinen Rechten getan und gelassen wird. Das er auch bestimmt, wer für was eine Gebühr zu entrichten hat.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Geht es hier im Thread darum,
> wieviel ein gewerblicher Guide an Gebühren verlangen soll
> oder ob
> von einem gewerblicher Guide Gebühren verlangt werden soll?




Ein letzter Versuch... 

Ob! Im Thread allerdings immer wieder hergeleitet aus dem Wieviel.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> macht 5858 pro Monat



Das wären dann gut 50% mehr als der  durchschnittliche Monatsverdienst von Vollzeitbeschäftigten.



Fruehling schrieb:


> daß zusätzliche Gebühren von den Guidingunternehmen quasi mit Links zu begleichen wären.



Wenn der Guide keine Gewinneinbußen hinnehmen will, muss er das, wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, eben auf die Kunden umlegen. 

Wer sein Geschäft auf der Annahme aufbaut, dass er stets  kostenlos die Rechte anderer nutzen kann, hat sich dann wohl verkalkuliert.

Ich bleibe dabei, der Bewirtschafter soll entscheiden, wen und zu welchen Bedingungen er in seinem Fischereirecht etwas gestattet oder nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Wer sein Geschäft auf der Annahme aufbaut, dass er stets  kostenlos die Rechte anderer nutzen kann, hat sich dann wohl verkalkuliert....



Von welchen Rechten schreibst Du? Der Guide hat eine Angelerlaubnis gekauft, seine Kunden auch. Er zahlt Liegebühren für sein Boot oder mietet sich eins. Alternativ läuft er mit seinen Kunden am Ufer entlang und erzählt in beiden Fällen Geschichten.




fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Ich bleibe dabei, der Bewirtschafter soll entscheiden, wen und zu welchen Bedingungen er in seinem Fischereirecht etwas gestattet oder nicht.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Der Guide hat eine Angelerlaubnis gekauft



Eben, eine Angelerlaubnis aber keine Guidingerlaubnis.

Wenn die Gebühr am Brombachsee unrechtmäßig wäre, könnten die betroffenen Guides ja dagegen klagen.  Haben sie scheinbar aber bis jetzt nicht getan.

In Hamburg ist die Sache von vornherein wesentlich klarer und eindeutiger geregelt, das könnte durchaus Vorbildcharakter haben.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Von welchen Rechten schreibst Du? Der Guide hat eine Angelerlaubnis gekauft, seine Kunden auch. Er zahlt Liegebühren für sein Boot oder mietet sich eins. Alternativ läuft er mit seinen Kunden am Ufer entlang und erzählt in beiden Fällen Geschichten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Bewirtschafter kann ihm und seiner Kundschaft Karten verkaufen oder eben nicht.
Hab mal gelesen, das jemand eine Wohnung untervermietet hat ohne das der Eigentümer bescheid wusste. Dann gabs mit dem Untermieter Ärger und die Sache flog auf. Natürlich hatte nicht nur der Untermieter und der Mieter Ärger, sondern auch der Vermieter. Er hat für die Zukunft Einhalt geboten.

Die Preis, Kosten und Gewinnfrage, ist sehr einfach erklärt. Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis.
Der Kunde entscheidet, was man bereit ist, zu bezahlen. Entsprechend wird der Gewinn oder Verlust ausfallen.

Das hat der Bewirtschafter zu regeln, - sehe ich auch so. Und jedes Gewässer hat andere Vorraussetzungen. Die einen vertragen bis zu einem gewissen Grad Guiding die anderen nicht. Wenn da jemand 1000€ extra verlangt, wird dieser vermutlich auch mehr Fische setzen müssen. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Mescalero (27. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Probiers aus und berichte.


Meine Gattin ist Hundetrainerin und ständig in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs. Parks, Stadt, Pampa.
Was möchtest du konkret wissen? Ob sie, von den Steuern usw. abgesehen, einen Beitrag für die kommerzielle Nutzung des öffentlichen Raums abdrückt? Natürlich nicht. Genauso wenig, wie der Yogalehrer im Park, die Waldatmer im Wald, die Bergführer im Gebirge...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, der Bewirtschafter soll entscheiden, wen und zu welchen Bedingungen er in seinem Fischereirecht etwas gestattet oder nicht.



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Dort, wo ich in Slowenien seit 8 Jahren hauptsächlich fische ist es z.B. so, dass der Guide nicht mitfischen darf.
Allerdings erschliesst sich mir nicht, wie man an einem Fluss, welcher meist nur zwischen 20 und 30 Meter breit ist, im Oberlauf entsprechend weniger, überhaupt einen Guide braucht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Januar 2020)

Preise , Gebühren , Steuern....

*Achtung, jetzt wird es ziemlich unangenehm und deutlich , wahrscheinlich unpopulär :*

Die "benutzten" Gewässer , die Ökologie und Gesetzeslage wird an den Rand gedrängt , es geht um Geld.

Dieses dr..ks Guiding Thema wird mir nie sympathisch.

Es gibt Gewässer , die werden ausverkauft , das "führen" zum Gewässer(abschnitt) allein durch Präsentation/Werbung in den Medien hat schon  wahre "Pilgerfahrten"
ausgelöst und bei den "Verlierern" für lange Gesichter gesorgt.

Jetzt stelle man sich einmal vor, dass es Gewässer geben soll, die einen starken Angeldruck ökologisch gar nicht verkraften !?

Wer entscheidet über die Intensität dieser Berufsfischerei denn ? Guiding ist Nichts anderes als *Berufsfischerei auf gehegte oder natürliche Bestände* , die der Bewirtschafter erhalten soll und die von der Gruppe der Guider unverhältnismäßig hoch ( im Vergleich zum normalen angelnden Erlaubnis-Kartenkäufer ) , vernutzt werden.

Dies soll generell nicht "besteuert" werden? Dann wären die besetzenden/hegenden Bewirtschafter aber ganz schön blöde...

Ob und wieviele Berufsfischer verträglich sind, sollte der Bewirtschafter genauestens überwachen/kontrollieren ggf. mit Unterstützung der Fischereibehörde.

...und *möglichst hohe* Gebühren verlangen , damit der Angeldruck geringer und die Bestände nachhaltig bewirtschaftet werden , wie in der Hegepflicht ausgewiesen ist.

Zudem ist - auch und gerade beim Guiding - der gesetzliche Rahmen , einzuhalten, da das Guiding verstärkt Angeltourismus an die Gewässer lockt ,welche die Bestände durch Entnahmen , verringern.

Denn : Ein vorsätzliches Zurücksetzen der maßigen, nicht geschonten Zielfische , sollte man seinLimit nicht erreicht haben , bleibt in Deutschland verboten.

Somit sind die "Regeln" der Guider völlig unerheblich - es gelten die Regeln der Bewirtschafter und der gesetzliche Rahmen -ohne wenn und aber.

Ansonsten bewegt sich diese Art der Berufsfischerei ggf. im Bereich von Straftaten und / oder Ordnungswidrigkeiten.


Tacheles.

R.S.


----------



## smithie (27. Januar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle man sich einmal vor, dass es Gewässer geben soll, die einen starken Angeldruck ökologisch gar nicht verkraften !?


Die Anzahl an ökologisch verkraftbaren Anglern wird doch eh durch die Fischereifachberatung (=Bayern) festgelegt. Also die Anzahl der erlaubten Tages- bzw. Jahreskarten.

Sind die aufgebraucht, ist Ende.

Deiner Argumentation folgend würden die Behörden bislang fälschlicherweise zu hohe Anzahlen an Karten genehmigen.


----------



## Fruehling (27. Januar 2020)

Schon fast befremdlich wirkt der hier und da erhobene Zeigefinger bzgl. C&R beim Guiding.

Wird auf der einen Seite gern gegen den Unsinn der relativ starren Gesetzeslage in Deutschland argumentiert - zumindest aber im Vergleich mit anderen europäischen Staaten - sollten sich die Guidingunternehmer auf der anderen Seite bitteschön penibelst daran halten, anstatt ihre Kunden dahingehend zu sensibilisieren, daß Fische ab und zu sehr glitschig sein können...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Schon fast befremdlich wirkt der hier und da erhobene Zeigefinger bzgl. C&R beim Guiding.
> 
> Wird auf der einen Seite gern gegen den Unsinn der relativ starren Gesetzeslage in Deutschland argumentiert - zumindest aber im Vergleich mit anderen europäischen Staaten - sollten sich die Guidingunternehmer auf der anderen Seite bitteschön penibelst daran halten, anstatt ihre Kunden dafür zu sensibilisieren, daß Fische ab und zu sehr glitschig sein können...


Na ja, du verweist in Diskussionen auch gerne auf die geltende Gesetzeslage um deine Meinung zu untermauern, das sollte man nicht so hoch hängen denke ich


----------



## Fruehling (27. Januar 2020)

Wogegen auch nichts einzuwenden ist. Aber heute Hüh und morgen Hott ist nunmal was anderes...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wogegen auch nichts einzuwenden ist. Aber heute Hüh und morgen Hott ist nunmal was anderes...


Es geht hierbei doch ausschliesslich um recht zu behalten und nicht um eine inhaltlich kohärente Argumentation ^^
Was aber stimmt: als Gewerbetreibende dürften sie was rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen angeht exponierter  sein als der kleine einzelne Angler an schwer einsehbaren Ecken des Gewässers


----------



## lsski (27. Januar 2020)

Das Fangbuch eines Guide ist, wenn er gut ist um das 10 Fache Dicker als das eines Durchschnittsanglers. Dazu kommen die Durchnittlichen vielen Angeltage im Jahr..........Wenn eine so viele Fische frequentiert und das noch um sich zu bereichern ist es dock klar das das nicht das Selbe ist wie Durchschnittsangln. Wenn Jeder so viel Fangen Würde dauert es nicht lange und das Problem erledigt sich von alleine zum algemeinen Übel. Die Lizensen sind auf Durchschnittsangeln ausgelegt und nicht auf Guidings. 
Das heist nicht das Guiding schlecht ist nur ohne C&R läuft es in ein Massaka aus. .........Guiding nur Tageskarten währe eine Lösung Abgabe an Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Fruehling (27. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht hierbei doch ausschliesslich um recht zu behalten und nicht um eine inhaltlich kohärente Argumentation ^^
> Was aber stimmt: als Gewerbetreibende dürften sie was rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen angeht exponierter  sein als der kleine einzelne Angler an schwer einsehbaren Ecken des Gewässers



Ich maße mir nicht an zu wissen, wem es worum geht, obwohl man durchaus den Eindruck haben kann, daß im konkreten Fall gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird: Eigenes C&R gut, C&R beim Guide nicht gesetzeskonform - darum gings mir und nichts anderes schrieb ich - deine Bemühungen, in der Suppe ein Haar zu finden, in Ehren. 

Gelingt die Sensibilisierung durch den Guide, kann der C&R-Befürtworter zufrieden sein - ganz gleich, an welcher Stelle des Gewässers das praktiziert wird.


----------



## lsski (27. Januar 2020)

Das Fangbuch eines Guide ist, wenn er gut ist um das 10 Fache Dicker als das eines Durchschnittsanglers. Dazu kommen die Durchnittlichen vielen Angeltage im Jahr..........Wenn eine so viele Fische frequentiert und das noch um sich zu bereichern ist es dock klar das das nicht das Selbe ist wie Durchschnittsangln. Wenn Jeder so viel Fangen Würde dauert es nicht lange und das Problem erledigt sich von alleine zum algemeinen Übel. Die Lizensen sind auf Durchschnittsangeln ausgelegt und nicht auf Guidings.
Das heist nicht das Guiding schlecht ist nur ohne C&R läuft es in ein Massaka aus. .........Guiding nur Tageskarten währe eine Lösung Abgabe an Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich maße mir nicht an zu wissen, wem es worum geht, obwohl man durchaus den Eindruck haben kann, daß im konkreten Fall gerne mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird: Eigenes C&R gut, C&R beim Guide nicht gesetzeskonform - darum gings mir und nichts anderes schrieb ich - deine Bemühungen, in der Suppe ein Haar zu finden, in Ehren.
> 
> Gelingt die Sensibilisierung durch den Guide, kann der C&R-Befürtworter zufrieden sein - ganz gleich, an welcher Stelle des Gewässers das praktiziert wird.


Ich habe nicht behauptet dass du was anderes oder was falsches gesagt hast, davon ab wird es bei sehr schwer ein Haar in der Suppe zu finden


----------



## lsski (27. Januar 2020)

Das Fangbuch eines Guide ist, wenn er gut ist um das 10 Fache Dicker als das eines Durchschnittsanglers. Dazu kommen die Durchnittlichen vielen Angeltage im Jahr..........Wenn eine so viele Fische frequentiert und das noch um sich zu bereichern ist es dock klar das das nicht das Selbe ist wie Durchschnittsangln. Wenn Jeder so viel Fangen Würde dauert es nicht lange und das Problem erledigt sich von alleine zum algemeinen Übel. Die Lizensen sind auf Durchschnittsangeln ausgelegt und nicht auf Guidings.
Das heist nicht das Guiding schlecht ist nur ohne C&R läuft es in ein Massaka aus. .........Guiding nur Tageskarten währe eine Lösung Abgabe an Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Januar 2020)

Guiding böse- Mentor gut

Einziger Unterschied Guide ist ein Mentor gegen Bezahlung, der sich dadurch eine andere Infrastruktur leisten kann und diese seinen Kunden zur Verfügung stellt.

Wenn ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet wird, d.h. Besatz erfolgt, halte ich eine Diskussion um eine Gebühr für durchaus nachvollziehbar.

An Gewässern, die nur einer Verwertung unterliegen, wie Bodden oder Hamburger Hafen, der Rhein, usw. ist das meiner Meinung nach einfach nur die Angst zu kurz zu kommen.

Die ist unter Anglern leider weit verbreitet.


----------



## geomas (27. Januar 2020)

Mal ne Kritik an der Überschrift: im dankenswerterweise angenehm sachlich abgefaßten Artikel deutet nichts auf eine „Abzocke” der Guides hin - warum also diese reißerische Überschrift?


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Januar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Meine Gattin ist Hundetrainerin und ständig in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs. Parks, Stadt, Pampa.
> Was möchtest du konkret wissen? Ob sie, von den Steuern usw. abgesehen, einen Beitrag für die kommerzielle Nutzung des öffentlichen Raums abdrückt? Natürlich nicht. Genauso wenig, wie der Yogalehrer im Park, die Waldatmer im Wald, die Bergführer im Gebirge...




Na dann hat deine Gattin Glück, dass sie nicht in München mit den Hunden gewerblich in den öffentlichen Parks unterwegs ist, denn dort stellt es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, da nicht erlaubt.
siehe:
Satzung über die Benutzung der städtischen öffentlichen Grünanlagen
(Grünanlagensatzung); §2 (2) 1
genauso verhält es sich auf Grund der Bayerischen Staatsforsten

oder deine Gattin weiß nur nicht, dass es verboten ist, so eben wie in München bzw. auch auf staatl. Forstgrund, wo dann gewerbliche Hundeausführer,  -trainer, -schulen in Unwissenheit walten und dann schreien, wenn sie doch Bußgelder zahlen müssen.

Wir können hier im  Thread nun dutzende Beispiele bringen, die gegen Linzenz sind, und dann möglicherweise doch aus Unwissenheit für Lizenz sprechen, es bringt nicht weiter, die Vergleiche mögen teils zutreffen, teils hinken, teils falsch sein.
Sind eben verschiedene Baustellen ...


----------



## Mescalero (27. Januar 2020)

Mag sein, dass Kommunen das im Einzelfall so regeln. Hier z.B. haben ganz schlaue Köpfe eine Gewerbeabgabe ähnlich der Kurtaxe ersonnen. Argument: man nutzt kommunale Infrastruktur um Gewinn zu erzielen.

Abgesehen davon finde ich es gut und sinnvoll, wenn Angelguides zur Kasse gebeten werden. Die Fischereiberechtigten hegen und besetzen schließlich nicht für das kommerzielle Fischen. Wenn das dann trotzdem gemacht wird, darf m.M.n. auch dafür geblecht werden.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2020)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass der Brombachsee ein durch und durch künstliches Gewässer, ohne jede traditionell gefestigte fischereiliche Gewohnheiten ist. Angelegt in einer der trockensten Gegenden Bayerns. Genau zu dem Zweck, diese zu beleben. Kein Wunder also, wenn dort sowohl der lustige Urstand, als auch die Wut zu regulieren, lustige Zustände feiern.

Aber ich bleibe dabei, dass sowohl die Lizenz, als auch das Zertifikat, uns - den Anglern - die Erkennung von Spreu, also vogelwilden, selbsternannten "Gudies" und dem Weizen - seriösen Guidingunternehmen - erleichtern würden und damit auch einiges an schlechten Erfahrungen sparen würden. Viel an teurem Lehrgeld müsste nicht bezahlt werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Kein Wunder also, wenn dort sowohl der lustige Urstand, als auch die Wut zu regulieren, lustige Zustände feiern.



schon erstaunlich: "Wut zu regulieren"; wie man sich steiern, gar reinsteigern kann.
Am Brombachsee tummeln sich mehrere Guidinganbieter, der hier genannter hat seinen Geschäfts- und Ladensitz 200 km weit weg und fährt 2,5 Std an, weil dort eben die Hege und Pflege so gut ist, dass man sogar Fanggarantie-Guiding anbietet, gegen Zusatzgebühr natürlich.
Ob künstlich oder nicht angelegt, bewirtschaftet wird er sehr gut, fanggarantiert gut, und bei Betrachtung der Guides ist es durchaus angebracht zu überlegen und zu entscheiden, eine Abgabe für gewerbliche Nutzung zu verlangen.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> schon erstaunlich: "Wut zu regulieren"; wie man sich steiern, gar reinsteigern kann.
> Am Brombachsee tummeln sich mehrere Guidinganbieter, der hier genannter hat seinen Geschäfts- und Ladensitz 200 km weit weg und fährt 2,5 Std an, weil dort eben die Hege und Pflege so gut ist, dass man sogar Fanggarantie-Guiding anbietet, gegen Zusatzgebühr natürlich.
> Ob künstlich oder nicht angelegt, bewirtschaftet wird er sehr gut, fanggaratiert gut, und bei Betrachtung der Guides ist es durchaus angebracht zu überlegen und zu entscheiden, eine Abgabe für gewerbliche Nutzung zu verlangen.


Ich steigere mich in gar nichts rein. Ich finde es auch in Ordnung, wenn man  dem Wildwuchs aus eigener Ernennung Einhalt gebietet.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



smithie schrieb:


> Die Anzahl an ökologisch verkraftbaren Anglern wird doch eh durch die Fischereifachberatung (=Bayern) festgelegt



Hätte der Verordnungsgeber damals schon Angelguides auf dem Schirm gehabt, wäre vermutlich auch die Anzahl der Guides pro Gewässer und der Kunden pro Guide reglementiert worden.

Ansonsten liegt es momentan an den Gewässerbewirtschaftern, die Nutzungsordnungen entsprechend zu gestalten.



Andal schrieb:


> Angelegt in einer der trockensten Gegenden Bayerns. Genau zu dem Zweck, diese zu beleben.



Der Brombachsee ist Teil der Initiative "Wasser für Franken - Überleitung Donau-Main" .  Ohne dieses System wäre in Teilen Frankens mittlerweile keine Landwirtschaft mehr möglich und Flächen würden veröden. Im Sommer stammt der Großteil des Wassers, das aus die Regnitz nordwärts fließt, aus dieser Überleitung.

Die Freizeitnutzung ist nur ein Nebeneffekt und Anglerinteressen standen dort schon immer hinter anderen Nutzern zurück. Es gibt dort  z.B. jede Menge Angelverbotszonen, aber keine einzige Zone, wo auf Angler Rücksicht zu nehmen ist.



Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe dabei, dass sowohl die Lizenz, als auch das Zertifikat, uns - den Anglern - die Erkennung von Spreu, also vogelwilden, selbsternannten "Gudies" und dem Weizen - seriösen Guidingunternehmen - erleichtern würden



Das sehe ich auch so.

Deshalb werden die Hamburger Regelungen auch von einigen ortsansässigen Guides durchaus positiv kommentiert.

Ich finde die Regelung, dass Guides sich erst lizenzieren müssen, gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllen und Verpflichtungen eingehen müssen auch weitaus wichtiger als die evtl. Gebühren.

Wenn ein Gewässerbewirtschafter nicht will, dass Kreti und Pleti ungefragt an seinem Gewässer irgendwelche Events durchziehen und von denen, die er zulässt ggf. auch ne kleine Gewinnbeteiligung verlangt, sehe ich da keine Abzocke.


----------



## smithie (28. Januar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hätte der Verordnungsgeber damals schon Angelguides auf dem Schirm gehabt, wäre vermutlich auch die Anzahl der Guides pro Gewässer und der Kunden pro Guide reglementiert worden.
> 
> Ansonsten liegt es momentan an den Gewässerbewirtschaftern, die Nutzungsordnungen entsprechend zu gestalten.


Es gibt, zumindest in Bayern, lediglich eine Limittierung bzgl. der auszugebenden Erlaubnisscheine.
Ein Guide Limit gibt es nicht. 
Wozu auch? 
-> Anzahl Angler festgelegt via Anzahl Erlaubnisscheine.
-> Fischentnahme geregelt via Entnahmeregelung





fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich finde die Regelung, dass Guides sich erst lizenzieren müssen, gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllen und Verpflichtungen eingehen müssen auch weitaus wichtiger als die evtl. Gebühren.





Andal schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe dabei, dass sowohl die Lizenz, als auch das Zertifikat, uns - den Anglern - die Erkennung von Spreu, also vogelwilden, selbsternannten "Gudies" und dem Weizen - seriösen Guidingunternehmen - erleichtern würden und damit auch einiges an schlechten Erfahrungen sparen würden. Viel an teurem Lehrgeld müsste nicht bezahlt werden.


Wo seht ihr denn bei dem Thema hier eine Lizenzpflicht für Guides?
Es geht doch hier lediglich um eine Nutzungsabgabe, die nichts mit einer Lizenz/Qualifikation/Zertifikat o.ä. zu tun hat.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Januar 2020)

Was tun Guides eigentlich? Sie erhöhen die Effizienz der Angler, die in der Regel neu am Gewässer sind, sonst tun sie nichts.

Als störend bzw. gebührenpflichtig kann das eigentlich nur der empfinden, der einen Nachteil davon hat. In dem Fall wohl der Bewirtschafter, der auf die Unkenntnis der meisten Angelgäste setzt und somit hofft, daß diese das Limit der jeweiligen Entnahmeregelung nicht erreichen. Vielleicht wurde dieses Nichterreichen sogar in die Bewirtschaftungskosten eingerechnet - niemals offiziell, versteht sich... 

Spinnt man den Faden nun konsequent weiter, kommt man schnell darauf, daß die geplanten bzw. bereits umgesetzten Gebühren nichts anders sind, als eine direkte Beteiligung der Guides am Besatz, damit die Kalkulation des Bewirtschafters wieder stimmt bzw. er weiter wie bisher kalkulieren kann.

Zahlen tut es der Angelgast. Sei es durch Umlegen der Gebühr auf ihn und/oder durch Berichtigung der Kalkulation in Form höherer Preise für die Angelkarten.

Die Umlage der Gebühr wäre für den Moment fair und gerecht für den Guidingkunden und auch für den ungeguideten/unbeteiligten Angelgast, an dem der Kelch vorüber zieht, obwohl der Knüppel grundsätzlich bei einem ganz anderen Hund liegt. Doof wird es nämlich auf längere Sicht, denn der ehemalige Guidingkunde profitiert ja auch in Zukunft vom (zugekauften) Wissen, ohne erneut dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## MarkusZ (28. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Doof wird es nämlich auf längere Sicht, denn der ehemalige Guidingkunde profitiert ja auch in Zukunft vom (zugekauften) Wissen, ohne erneut dafür zu bezahlen.



Mal wieder nicht gerade einfach deinen Gedankengängen zu folgen.

Soll das nun heißen, dass die Guidinggäste auch deutlich höhrere Gebühren für die Erlaubnisscheine zahlen sollen, damit die Kalkulation der Bewirtschafter besser aufgeht?


----------



## Fruehling (28. Januar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> ...Soll das nun heißen, dass die Guidinggäste auch deutlich höhrere Gebühren für die Erlaubnisscheine zahlen sollen, damit die Kalkulation der Bewirtschafter besser aufgeht?




Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, was das heißen soll und hoffe auf Erkenntnis im weiteren Diskussionverlauf.

Daß hier eine wie auch immer geartete Fehlkalkulation vorliegt, der nun versucht wird, mit der Brechstange beizukommen, halte ich für recht wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MarkusZ (28. Januar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> wie auch immer geartete Fehlkalkulation



Das ist aber Sache der Unternehmer.

Da muss der Guide ebenso alle Kosten und Leistungen einkalkulieren wie der Bewirtschafter.

Wobei beim Guide noch das Risiko dazukommt, in dem betreffenden Gewässser überhaupt seiner Erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen zu dürfen.

Dass ein Bewirtschafter entscheiden kann, ob er Guiding in seinem Gewässer zulassen will und falls ja, zu welchen Bedingungen,  dürfte wohl unstrittig sein.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Januar 2020)

Der ganze Thread widmet sich Unternehmern, da die schwarzen Schafe der Branche sowieso außen vor sind.

Sonst keine Einwände.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Januar 2020)

Es gab aber auch Bewirtschafter, die mit ihren Kunden selber über das Gewässer gezogen sind und das für nicht mal viel Geld. Da wurden dann die gefangenen Fische durch den Bewirtschafter entnommen und er war durch den Verkauf der Fische auch finanziell auf einer besseren Seite. In meinen Augen war das dann eine Win-Win Situation, der Angler kam an dem ihm fremden Gewässer zum Fisch, den er alleine nicht oder wohl kaum in dieser Menge gefunden hätte, der Bewirtschafter konnte den Fang verwerten und wenn der Angler dann für sich Fisch mit nach Hause nahm, wurde der noch professionell fertig gemacht. Auch so kann Guiding sein.


----------



## MarkusZ (28. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auch so kann Guiding sein



Natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten.

Es sollte halt m.E. nicht so laufen wie in Sachsen-Anhalt, wo auswärtige Guides scheinbar mir nichts dir nichts mit ihren Gruppen an den Verbandsgewässern aufgetaucht sind ohne irgendwen zu informieren oder um Erlaubnis zu fragen. Was dann ja zum kompletten Guidingverbot für die Verbandsgewässer gefüht hat.

Ob z.B. ASO bisher schon eine Genehmigung oder Zulassung als Guide für den Brombachsee hatte, oder der Verband ihm jetzt erst auf die Schliche gekommen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Januar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> ...wo auswärtige Guides scheinbar mir nichts dir nichts mit ihren Gruppen an den Verbandsgewässern aufgetaucht sind ohne irgendwen zu informieren oder um Erlaubnis zu fragen. Was dann ja zum kompletten Guidingverbot für die Verbandsgewässer gefüht hat....




Ich hake hier nochmals ein, weil es zwar zu respektieren aber doch so wenig einleuchtend ist: In Zeiten von WhatsApp- oder auch Facebook-Gruppen ist nämlich durchaus vorstellbar, daß sich ganze Gruppen (vielleicht sogar regelmäßig) zum gemeinsamen Angeln am Gewässer treffen.

Den *schlimmen* Unterschied macht hier wirklich ein zusätzliches (wegen mir auch zertifiziertes und deshalb weniger schlimmes) Männeken, das dieser Gruppe zeigt, wo Fisch ist? Was, wenn eins der Gruppenmitglieder bereits über Gewässerkenntnis verfügt und die Gruppe daran (unentgeltlich und unzertifiziert) teilhaben läßt?


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2020)

Ich lese hier öfter Besatz...

Ich zietiere mal aus Lehrbüchern/regeln etc.

Besatz ist immer gut zu planen usw. usw. und darf *nicht erfolgen um Anglerfänge zu verbessern.*.....


lg


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Januar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Besatz ist immer gut zu planen usw. usw. und darf *nicht erfolgen um Anglerfänge zu verbessern.*.....



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich tippe das wenigstens 70 bis 80% aller Besatzmaßnahmen nur zum Befriedigen der Anglermitglieder geschieht. Warum sonst sollten Störe, Regenbogenforellen, Karpfen usw. überhaupt besetzt werden. Und wenn der Bewirtschafter solche Fische einsetzt, kann man mir nicht erzählen, das damit der Naturzustand des Gewässers wieder auf 100 % gebracht wird.


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2020)

Ja so ist es,darum bewegt sich etlicher Besatz auf sehr dünnen Eis....noch wird von Behörden meist nicht genau geschaut........noch....


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Januar 2020)

Guiding am mittleren Vereinsse auf Edelfische ( Barsch und Hecht ) ( Vorstand nicht gefragt ) inkl. Filmaufnahmen als "free Lunch" für die breite Masse des Internets - das gab aber ein Echo der Vereinsmitglieder - uiuiuiuiuiuiui .... gleich erstmal die Schonzeiten verlängert und Gastkartenangler stark eingeschränkt...es gibt auch Nachteile beim Verhökern von Wissen und Gewässern.

Filmaufnahmen mit professionellen Geräteanbietern , auch ungefragt auf dem Vereinsgebiet - kam auch "prima" an.

Es kommt mir mittlereile so vor, als ob der Bewirtschafter von Neunmalklugen übertölpelt werden soll.

Wie wäre es denn damit : Jede Guidingaktivität muss beim Bewirtschafter angemeldet werden , dann können sich beide Seiten vertraglich einigen - oder eben nicht?!


----------



## MarkusZ (28. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Warum sonst sollten Störe, Regenbogenforellen, Karpfen usw. überhaupt besetzt werden.



Kommt auf die jeweiligen Landesgesetze drauf an und ob für die Gewässer eine Hegepflicht gilt.

In Bayern soll Besatz bei Gewässern mit Hegepflicht laut BayFiG dem Aufbau und der Stützung des Fischbestands dienen.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn damit : Jede Guidingaktivität muss beim Bewirtschafter angemeldet werden , dann können sich beide Seiten vertraglich einigen - oder eben nicht?!



Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein, dass man vorher mal fragt, was man darf oder nicht.  Aber da scheinen so einige Guides anderer Meinung zu sein.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2020)

Jegliche Mehrkosten in der Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch gewerbliche Nutzung der Fischbestände wird letztendlich zu nicht unerheblichen Teilen auf den Angler und den Steuerzahler umgelagert. Fischereiforschung, Besatz...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Kommt auf die jeweiligen Landesgesetze drauf an und ob für die Gewässer eine Hegepflicht gilt.
> 
> In Bayern soll Besatz bei Gewässern mit Hegepflicht laut BayFiG dem Aufbau und der Stützung des Fischbestands dienen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wäre bei uns eh kein Problem. Es darf ein Gastfischer (Guide) nur mit einem Vereinsmitglied ans Wasser und für die Hälfte unserer Gewässer gibt es sowieso keine Gastkarten. Und wer bei unseren übersichtlichen Gewässern eine Guide brauchen sollte, der kann es eh nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (28. Januar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Es darf ein Gastfischer (Guide) nur mit einem Vereinsmitglied ans Wasser



Und wenn das Vereinsmiglied nun Geld von den Gastfischern dafür verlangen würde, dass es die Karten besorgt und die Begleitung übernimmt, wäre das bei euch erlaubt?



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich hake hier nochmals ein, weil es zwar zu respektieren aber doch so wenig einleuchtend



Macht doch bei vielen Tätigkeiten einen rechtlichen Unterschied, ob das unentgeltlich oder gegen Bezahlung erfolgt. Auch wenn dir das nicht einleuchten mag, es ist halt so.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und wenn das Vereinsmiglied nun Geld von den Gastfischern dafür verlangen würde, dass es die Karten besorgt und die Begleitung übernimmt, wäre das bei euch erlaubt



Hallo,

nein. Das Mitglied muss ja sowieso die Karten besorgen, ein Gastfischer allein bekommt ja gar keine. Also, das begleitende Mitglied geht mit dem Gastfischer gemeinsam zur Kartenausgabesstelle, oder eben mit dessen Fischereischein und er (das begleitende Mitglied) muss u.U. dafür gerade stehen, wenn der Gastfischer sich nicht an Bestimmungen hält. Es sind eh meist nur gute Bekannte, welche da mal mitgenommeen werden. Entgegen der ländläufigen Meinung ist nämlich am Verkauf von Gastkarten meist so gut wie nichts verdient, zumindest nicht, wenn die Tageskarte 12 Euro kostet. Deshalb besteht von Seiten des Vereins auch gar kein grosses Interesse am Verkauf von Gastkarten. Da wird auch nicht gross Werbung dafür gemacht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (31. Januar 2020)

Am Brombachsee sollen die Angelguides ab 2020 Gebühren zahlen.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Jeder, der den See gewerblich nutzt, muss seinen finanziellen Beitrag leisten. Egal, ob das ein Surfbrett-Verleih, ein Kiosk oder eben ein Angelguiding-Unternehmen ist.



Die anderen gewerblichen Nutzer zahlen ja schon länger.

Weiß jemand, ob die betroffenen Angelguides am Brombachsee bisher von dieser Gebühr ausgenommen waren?

Oder haben die  nichts gezahlt, weil sie ihrer Tätigkeit ohne Anmeldung/Genehmigung beim Verband nachgegangen sind?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, dass diese Regelung für den Brombachsee einfach nur so gekommen ist und alles entspannt und easy ist. Es hat da nämlich vor gut zwei Jahren einen Vorfall gegeben. Hier ein Link, der die Sache beschreibt:





__ https://www.facebook.com/fischereivereinbadfeilnbach/posts/1883568891901529
			




Die Streitereien haben ein gewisses Ausmaß angenommen und den Verein des Anglers letztlich dazu gebracht, den Sachverhalt dem Landesfischereiverband schriftlich mitzuteilen. Keine Ahnung wie das dann weiter gegangen ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Januar 2020)

Aber das hat ja eigentlich nichts mit der Abgabe der Guides zu tun. Außer, dass das nochmal die Aufmerksamkeit auf die Guidingtouren lenkt.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, dass diese Regelung für den Brombachsee einfach nur so gekommen ist und alles entspannt und easy ist. Es hat da nämlich vor gut zwei Jahren einen Vorfall gegeben. Hier ein Link, der die Sache beschreibt:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

möglicherweise, dass da etwas mit hineinspielt. Verstehe das ganze Theater sowieso nicht. Ein 129cm Hecht hat wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr lange zu leben, warum sollte es verfemt sein, solch einen Fisch zu entnehmen? Es ist das Recht des Anglers der wahrscheinlich nie mehr so einen Hecht fangen wird. Was solls?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischer am Inn (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo Georg,
Hallo miteinander



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber das hat ja eigentlich nichts mit der Abgabe der Guides zu tun. Außer, dass das nochmal die Aufmerksamkeit auf die Guidingtouren lenkt.



das hat ganz vordergründig damit zu tun, dass die Guides womöglich das Problem durch unüberlegtes, emotionales Handels selbst heraufbeschworen haben. Man muss nur mal kurz darüber nachdenken, welche Handlungsoptionen der LFV Bayern und der Bezirksfischereiverband Mittelfranken hatten als sie den Beschwerdebrief erhalten hatten. Eigentlich gab es keine Chance den Brief nur abzuheften. Ich  vermute mal, es gab Besprechungen und Fragen nach den Rechtsgrundlagen des Guidings. Und alles andere ist dann nur konsequent. Sellerie - wie der Franzose sagt.

Und tiefer betrachtet weist die Sache auf viel fundamentalere Probleme hin. Darüber kann jeder für sich nachdenken.  Hierüber zu schreiben sollten wir uns in der Tat verkneifen - das würde den Thread hier sprengen.

Naheliegend geht es um die Frage ob Guiding  etwas ist, was über den sogenannten "Gemeingebrauch" eines Gewässers hinausgeht und damit genehmigungspflichtig und/oder gebührenpflichtig ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (31. Januar 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Naheliegend geht es um die Frage ob Guiding etwas ist, was über den sogenannten "Gemeingebrauch" eines Gewässers hinausgeht und damit genehmigungspflichtig und/oder gebührenpflichtig ist.



Dass Guiding eine genehmigungspflichtige Sondernutzung darstellt, scheint für die im Eingangspost genannten Bewirtschafter und Angelverbände ja außer Zweifel zu stehen.  Ist meines Wissens auch kein Guide bisher erfolgreich gerichtlich dagegen vorgegangen.

Könnte also durchaus sein, dass der Zweckverband Brombachsee durch diese öffentlich ausgetragenen Streitigkeiten überhaupt erst auf die gewerbliche Nutzung durch Guides aufmerksam wurde.

Deshalb ja meine Frage, ob Guiding dort bisher genehmigt aber gebührenfrei oder eben ohne Anmeldung/Genehmigung erfolgt ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Januar 2020)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Deshalb ja meine Frage, ob Guiding dort bisher genehmigt aber gebührenfrei oder eben ohne Anmeldung/Genehmigung erfolgt ist.



Hallo,

das weiss ich nicht, da ich mich noch nicht näher mit dem Guiding dort (oder überhaupt) befasst habe. Ich denke aber, dass das so eine Grauzone dort ist/war und dies ohne Anmeldung etc. erfolgt(e).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich hier am Brombachsee um das handelt, was ich gerne das Stammkneipen-Syndrom nenne. Kaum hat ein Beisl eröffnet, bilden sich Kreise an den Stammtischen, der Theke u.s.w., die diese Wirtschaft als ihr Eigentum ansehen und lustig treiben, was sie für richtig halten. Wenn dann der Wirt dazwischen geht, sagt, dass er der Chef ist und das er bestimmt, was Tarif ist, kocht die Seele hoch. Genau das ist jetzt am Brombachsee der Fall.

Dort ist nicht die "Gewerbefläche" der Guides, wo immer die auch her sein mögen und was sie qualifiziert. Am See gibt es einen Bewirtschafter und der legt fest. Und damit wären wir bei der christlichen und weniger christlichen Seefahrt: "Auf allem, was dampft und segelt, gibt's EINEN, der die Sache regelt!"

So schwer ist es doch nicht!?


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> christlichen und weniger christlichen Seefahrt



Das dürfte in diesem Fall wohl der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein. Wer gewerbsmäßig Personenbeförderung mit Wasserfahrzeugen betreibt kann sich wohl kaum auf Gemeingebrauch nach BAYWG berufen und braucht eine Genehmigung.

Das eigentliche Guiding selber liegt dann m.E. an der Gewässerordnung des Fischereiberechtigten/ausübungsberechtigten, denn der legt fest, was bei Anglern erlaubt oder verboten ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Februar 2020)

Es ist doch recht einfach hier - ein Guide echauffiert sich , um indirekt in die Bewirtschaftung eines Großfischgewässers einzugreifen.

Indem er fordert, dass Großfische zurückzusetzen sind.

Da er dieses nicht fordern kann/darf , wird eben die Releaser - Keule geschwungen und die übliche Propaganda-Rhetorik in Gang gesetzt ,Entsprechendes über angler und Konkurrenz ausgekübelt.

"Abknüppeln" ... so nennt der zwanghafte Großfischreleaser das dann.

Die Intention ist hier entlarvt - jedenfalls m.M. nach - es soll aus gewerblichem Eigennutz der Großfischbestand aus besonders gut vermartbaren Groß,

bzw. Trophäenfischen , zu Wiederfangzwecken ,erhalten werden - Nutzung hat im Anfertigen  und gewerblicher Vermarktung der Bilder/Aufnahmen von Trophäenfischen seine Akzeptanz ,

Nutzung in Form von Verwertung durch Entnahme dieses "Omahechtes" , ist verpönt.

Wie entlarvend und unsozial...wie sich ein Guide zudem mit fremden Federn schmückt und zusammen mit einem fremden Fänger posiert , kann man bildlich dokumentiert auf einer Holland - DVD der Profi(t) - Liga bestaunen.

Man "freut" sich nicht mit dem unbekannten Fänger, man freut sich darüber, sich ungefragt auf das beruflich verwertbare Großfischbild gemogelt zu haben.

Im vorliegenden Beispiel oben kommt erneut eine Problemkonstellation bei Guidinganbietern zutage:

Guiding und C+R . bzw. unberechtigt "erteilte" "Vorgaben" an den Guidinggast, die sowohl mit Bewirtschaftung, als auch mit der Gesetzeslage kollidieren (können)

Daher : einen von allen Seiten verbindlichen Vertrag abschliessen und fertig.

R.S.


----------



## exstralsunder (1. Februar 2020)

Was ich nicht verstehe: hier wird auf die Guides rumgehackt. Diese sollen Gebühren bezahlen und was weiß ich.
Ich selber habe noch nie einen gebraucht und werde ihn wohl auch nie in meinem Leben benötigen.
Wenn ich nichts fange, dann ist es eben so.
Nur wenn man schon auf die Guides "einschlägt" dann muss man es konsequenterweise auch auf die Kutter Kapitäne.
Die sind aber die heilige Kuh. 
Im Grunde machen die nichts anderes: die bringen den Angler für Geld zum Fisch.
Fürs Gewässer tun die auch nichts. Also: wo ist da der Unterschied?
Warum ist der Guide böse...der Kutterkapitän aber nicht?


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: hier wird auf die Guides rumgehackt. Diese sollen Gebühren bezahlen und was weiß ich.



Wenn du das so siehst.

Ich lese da eher die Frage, warum Guides im Gegensatz zu Bootsverleihern, Segelschulen und anderen gewerblichen Nutzern keine Gebühren zahlen sollten.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Warum ist der Guide böse...der Kutterkapitän aber nicht?



Wer sollte denn sowas behauptet haben?

Der Unterschied zwischen Guides und Kutterkaptänen dürfte allerdings meist darin liegen, dass die Kapitäne erst ein Patent erwerben müssen und die Kutter eine besondere Zulassung brauchen, bevor sie Angelfahrten durchführen dürfen.

Bei einigen Guides scheint dagegen die Meinung vorzuherrschen, sie bräuchten weder die Genehmigung des Gewässereigentümers noch des Fischereirechtsinhabers um ihrem Gewerbe auf einem Gewässer nachgehen zu können.

Das dürfte aber ein Trugschluss sein.

Wenn sich dann jemand echauffiert, wenn man ihm auf die Schliche kommt und zur Kasse bittet, wären das aus meiner Sicht bestenfalls Krokodilstränen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Warum ist der Guide böse...der Kutterkapitän aber nicht?



Ich hab hier nirgendwo gelesen, dass Guides böse sind, auch nicht das man auf sie einschlägt, nur das sie für ihre gewerblichen Dienste halt Abgaben zahlen sollen.
Und die Sache mit den Kutterkapitänen hat sich sehr bald sowieso erledigt, weil es keine mehr geben wird, da lohnt es also nicht mehr über entsprechende Gebühren nach zu denken?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2020)

Mich würden ja die Antworten der ehrenwerten Kollegen brennend interessieren, wenn sie selber ein Gewässer hätten, auf dem sich plötzlich eine Schar Erwerbstätiger breit macht!


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Guides und Kutterkaptänen dürfte allerdings meist darin liegen, dass die Kapitäne erst ein Patent erwerben müssen und die Kutter eine besondere Zulassung brauchen, bevor sie Angelfahrten durchführen dürfen.



Na das Kapitänspatent hat ja nichts damit zu tun, ob der zukünftige Kapitän mit Anglern draußen rumfährt.
Er braucht eins, sobald er gewerblich irgendwelche Waren/Menschen auf See von A nach B bringt.
Ist ja ähnlich dem Taxischein. Sobald du Personen transportierst, musst du eine MPU machen und Ortskenntnis nachweisen. 
Die "Angelboot Zulassung" sehe ich als das größere Problem. Keine Ahnung was da die Richtlinien sind.

Dennoch verstehe ich nicht, warum der Guide noch mal für das entsprechende  Gewässer löhnen soll-nur weil  er andere Angler zum Fisch bringt.
Einen Fischereischein hat er ja.
Eine Gewerbeanmeldung auch.
Für das entsprechende Gewässer zahlt er ja bereits Gebühren- sonst dürfte er dort nicht angeln.
Wenn er nun Angler zum Fisch bringt, kann es doch nur gut für den Verpächter sein.
Mehr Angler= mehr Einnahmen. Ob diese "Ihren" Fisch fangen ist doch erst mal nebensächlich. Auch Guides gehen leer aus.
Ich habe schon mit vielen "Profi Anglern" gequatscht. Weder Bab's, noch Strehlow, Isaiasch ,Wiebeck oder den Boddenanglern springen die Fische ins Boot.
Wenn ich nun beim "Guide Hein Blöd" einen Tag Boddenangeln kaufe,dann erwerbe ich noch den Küstenfischereischein. Zudem zahle ich noch für "Hein Blöd's " Mühe.
Soweit so klar.
"Hein Blöd" versteuert seine Einnahmen beim Finanzamt und alle sind glücklich.
Warum soll jetzt Hein Blöd noch irgend eine Lizenz an wem auch immer zahlen? Für was?
Hat das Land Mecklenburg Vorpommern Heringe, Flundern, Hecht oder Barsch besetzt?
Nicht anders verhält es sich mit den Kutterkapitänen.
Damit die rausfahren können, brauchen die erst mal ein Schiff und das entsprechende Patent. Ist nun mal so. 
Dann hat er seine Einnahmen. wegen mir 15x50€.
Davon bezahlt er seine Ausgaben wie Diesel und Personal.
Ob seine Gäste nun Fisch fangen oder nicht-steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Er bringt die Leute erst mal raus aufs Wasser und damit zum Fisch. Daher unterscheidet er sich überhaupt nicht vom "schnösligen" Guide.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Kutterkapitän irgendwas in Richtung Fischereiabgabe  ans jeweilige Bundesland (MV/SH) bezahlt.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Er braucht eins, sobald er gewerblich irgendwelche Waren/Menschen auf See von A nach B bringt.



Eben, der Zweckverband Brombachsee verlangt von allen, die den See und seine Infrastruktur gewerblich nutzen eine Anmeldung und ggf. auch Gebühren.  Warum sollte da jemand, der eine gewerbliche Personenbeförderung mit kleinen Wasserfahrzeugen betreibt ausgenommen sein? 

Ob der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken dann für die gewerbliche Nutzung des Fischereirechts noch zusätzliche Gebühren verlangt, geht aus dem Artikel ja gar nicht hervor.  

Im Zweifel müssten die Guides, die bisher ohne Anmeldung/Genehmigung dort tätig waren, froh sein, wenn ihnen keine Nachforderungen für die letzten Jahre ins Haus flattern.  Und dass sie überhaupt weiter dort guiden dürfen. In Sachsen-Anhalt wurde ja aus ähnlichen Gründen das Guiding in Verbandsgewässern komplett verboten.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Dennoch verstehe ich nicht, warum der Guide noch mal für das entsprechende Gewässer löhnen soll



Andere verstehen nicht, warum Guides im Gegensatz zu anderen gewerblichen Nutzern eben nicht löhnen sollen.

Ist aber auch egal.  Wenn der Rechteinhaber für eine Nutzung zur Kasse bittet, muss man das nicht verstehen.  Dann zahlt man eben oder man unterlässt die Nutzung. Ist ja auch in anderen Bereichen so.


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Februar 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Eben, der Zweckverband Brombachsee verlangt von allen, die den See und seine Infrastruktur gewerblich nutzen eine Anmeldung und ggf. auch Gebühren.  Warum sollte da jemand, der eine gewerbliche Personenbeförderung mit kleinen Wasserfahrzeugen betreibt ausgenommen sein?


Dem Fisch ist es doch relativ egal, ob er vom Boot oder vom Ufer gefangen wird.
Ich ging jetzt vom "gemeinen Guide " aus.
Es gibt ja durchaus Guides, welche mit einem an die Elbe gehen oder eben vom Ufer (Meeresküste) auf Meerforelle/Dorsch angeln.
Ich würde als Guide nicht verstehen, dass ich in diesen beiden Fällen irgendwelche zusätzlichen Gebühren an den Fischereirecht Inhaber zahlen müsste---abgesehen natürlich von den Gebühren, die auch für Angler XY anfallen.
Wenn ich aber einen privaten See habe, dann mache ich natürlich die Regeln.
Klar: dann kann ich auch vom Guide einen entsprechenden Obolus verlangen.
Das allerdings halte ich nur für legitim, wenn ich dieses Gewässer auch bewirtschafte.
Nichts anderes passiert ja auch an einem Forellenpuff.
Anderseits sollten die Gebühren auch für den Guide nachvollziehbar sein.
Denn: der Guide kommt ja in der Regel mit ein paar Anglern. Die zahlen ja bereits schon für die Nutzung dieses Sees.
Dem Bewirtschafter entsteht doch nun kein Schaden, nur weil der Guide mit 5 Anglern auf/im/am Teich sitzt.
Zudem: nur wer fängt, kommt wieder. Das kann ja nur im Interesse des Bewirtschafters liegen.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht geht es den Inhabern (vgl. Wirten) auch ums Verhalten der Guides (vgl. Stammtischbrüder). die allgemein die Auffassung vertreten und kundtun, dass sie es sind, die die Duftmarken setzen? Womit wir ja schon wieder beim Stammtisch-Syndrom wären.

Klar habe ich als "common fisherman" auch gerne die freie und volle Entscheidung über mein Tun & Handeln in der Hand. Man darf aber hierbei auch nicht übersehen, selbst wenn sich der "Steinzeitbolschewismus" so herrlich emphatisch ließt, dass die Inhaber durchaus erweiterte Rechte und Pflichten haben. Und dies setzen sie nun mal, nicht zum erkennbaren Nachteil aller, am Großen Brombachsee ins Werk. Mit dem Prinzip "was dir ist, gehört auch mir und was mir gehört, das geht dich nichts an!" kommen wir weder weiter, noch auf einen grünen Zweig.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2020)

...denn ich möchte hier auch nicht die Klagebeiträge lesen, wenn Guides aus "gutem und angestammten Recht" ganze Abschnitte unter Beschlag nehmen, weil sie ja zum höheren Wohle St. Peters (und der eigenen Konten) dort agieren ... und möglicherweise noch suggerieren, sie hätten irgendwas mit dem Löffel verzehrt.


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Februar 2020)

@Andal 
das wird wohl eine Mischung von beidem sein.
Einerseits das Verhalten der Guides ...anderseits Machtgehabe gepaart mit Fangneid.

Bei mir zu Hause stellt sich das Problem eben gar nicht. Ich angle im Gewässerpool des sächsischen Anglerverbands.
Jeder bayrische Hinterhofangler wäre neidisch auf die Möglichkeiten die sich hier (Angelatlas Sachsen) ergeben. Das für gerade mal pi mal Daumen 100€/Jahr.
Wenn morgen ein Guide mit 50 Anglern an "meiner" Angelstelle an der Elbe stehen würde..ja mein Gott...dann ist es eben so.
Ich kann auf 100erte Seen und etliche hundert Kilometer Flusslauf ausweichen.
Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, mit Anglern von Außerhalb ins Gespräch zu kommen und denen paar Tipps zu geben.
Und wenn ich heute keinen Fisch fange, dann eben beim nächsten mal. Die Elbe ist lang und immer für Überraschungen gut. 
Von daher sehe ich das Thema Guide ganz entspannt.
Das mag am Brombachsee aber ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Das mag am Brombachsee aber ganz anders aussehen.


Das tut es in der Gegend auch. Die fränkische Seenplatte ist komplett künstlich in einer sonst furztrockenen Gegend angelegt und in weitem Umkreis liegende Gewässer sind rar und zumeist in eherner Hand. Wenn man da jeden tun ließe, wie er gerne möchte ... zu viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tod.


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Februar 2020)

Nach diesem Bericht, ist mir der Brombachsee ohnehin egal.
Fazit für mich: Angler nicht willkommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2020)

auch wenn nich im Thema dennoch:



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Nach diesem Bericht, ist mir der Brombachsee ohnehin egal.
> Fazit für mich: Angler nicht willkommen.



Wieso? Weil Angler etwas im Blinker vor 4 Jahren schreiben, was gar nicht so ist oder was diese einfach nicht verstehen ?
Aber gut so, so bleibt der Angeldruck geringer


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Februar 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> @Andal
> das wird wohl eine Mischung von beidem sein.
> Einerseits das Verhalten der Guides ...anderseits Machtgehabe gepaart mit Fangneid.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

sei Dir versichert ich bin nicht neidisch auf Deine Möglichkeiten, weil die Gewässser welche ich hier in Franken befischen kann (insgesamt 24 verschiedene), mit Sicherheit mehr Fisch bringen als die sächsischen Gewässer. Viele Gewässer bedeuten nämlich auch viele Kosten, wenn man die richtig gut bewirtschaften will. Ich habe schon mal geschrieben, dass ich ausser für Salmoniden nicht aus Mittelfranken raus muss um gut zu fangen.
Zum Fall Brombachsee noch, die Ababe für die Guides fordert der dortige Zweckverband. Dieser hat nicht das Fischereirecht, hat also erstmal mit den Abgaben für die Angelkarten nichts zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo,



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wenn morgen ein Guide mit 50 Anglern an "meiner" Angelstelle an der Elbe stehen würde..ja mein Gott...dann ist es eben so



Ob da alle Angler in deinem Verband so denken würden?

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat ein ähnliches Verhalten zum Guidingverbot für die Gewässer des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt geführt.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> anderseits Machtgehabe gepaart mit Fangneid



Kann es am Brombachsee nicht sein, denn der Zweckverband hat ja nicht das Fischereirecht.



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ist mir der Brombachsee ohnehin egal.
> Fazit für mich: Angler nicht willkommen.



Ich hab früher selber dort geangelt, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.

Angler sind dort schon bedingt willkommen, aber Segler, Kitesurfer, Badegäste etc. haben Vorrang. Da muss man sich als Angler hinten anstellen.

Dass dort am größten Teil der Ufer sowie an  den Dämmen, den Stegen und Häfen etc.  Angelverbote herrschen, liegt zum Teil auch am Verhalten der Angler in den Anfangszeiten.

Es gibt auch Angler, die manche Verbote dem Verhalten von Guides zuschreiben, z.B. das Verbot mit Sideplanern zu schleppen.  Ob das nur ein Gerücht ist oder stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Dass sich Guides dort jetzt registrieren müssen, halte ich für richtig.

Zum Thema Gebühren wäre es mir lieber, wenn auch der Fischereirechtsinhaber was abbekäme um es dann wieder in die Bewirtschaftung zu stecken,


----------

